# .Mko.'s "Rasboras Edge" UPDATE 1/12/2012 (pg.43) (56k)



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi, so I am currently new at this aquascaping business so please excuse my lack of knowledge at time. Anyways... this 10 gallon project has been pushed back over and over again. It has been used as a goldfish tank, a crayfish tank, a neglected tank. But looking through pictures I wanted to do the tank some justice... 

Now, being a noob i have to admit that this isn't my first tank.. i've had a nano 7.5 cube before but due to light failure I lost almost everything I had in there.. so i guess this 10 is kinda like my way of remembering my once planted cube. -sigh-... Inspiration for this tank was brought to me by this tank:












and this was my tank..=(












I miss that moss tree..But anyways past behind me.. Here's to the new Project..

Plants (i'm going simple for plants mostly moss)
-Java Moss
-Christmas Moss
-Flame Moss
-HC
-Dwarf Hairgrass
-Anubias Nana
-Java Fern (Narrow variety)

Fauna
--6 Borara Maculatas (still to get)
- Shrimp.. (still debating what species)

Equipment
-25 watt Compact flourescent
-Elite Mini Filter
-Aqua Clear 30 filter
-Substrate: Normal geo system gravel T_T i miss my fluorite.
*future additions
-once enough money->pressurized Co2
-if my tank hasn't grown in yet i might rescape it later and get fluorite substrate.

now i don't have any pictures about the process unfortunately but its quite amazing how i was able to turn this tank from a "single log with gravel tank" to a somewhat respectable hardscape.

Pic 1: too bright.. still kinda cloudy from rescape












Pic 2: a bit clearer











Pic 3: (side view)











(all the moss is comming in tomorrow.. so im gonna moss up the wood. and hairgrass is comming in later on soo. yea. don't mind the spindly dead brown grass looking plant its just there to see if it makes a rebound... it WAS hairgrass.. LOLOL)




Yay. now the waiting game begins.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Soo much green in my tank Woot. T_T


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks good. The rock in the middle looks too centered, might just be me; but I can see it looking good with the dhg foreground. Are you planning anything for the background? paint, plants?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

i think its just the picture... in the tank its more to the left. are you flip? cuz i am =)...
umm background will probably comprise of some longer grass species im not sure yet.. its undecided but im gonna save up for a back light of some sort.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Update:
Getting All my moss today pics will be up later tonight.

-christmas moss
-flame moss


* There's starting to be a white growth on my drift wood i'm new at this so.. can anyone tell me what might be going on? *


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice hardcape! The white fuzzyness growing on your driftwood is just some aquatic fungus(?) that grows on driftwood. It will dissapeare soon, and is not harmfull to your setup at all.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

JakeJ said:


> Nice hardcape! The white fuzzyness growing on your driftwood is just some aquatic fungus(?) that grows on driftwood. It will dissapeare soon, and is not harmfull to your setup at all.


Oh okay thank you =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*Day 3*

Yes... my first bunch of moss has arrived.

There wasn't that much of each so I had to spread them out pretty sparringly... I recieved a bundle of Christmas and Flame moss to start adding some green to my tank.

First Try










I took off the extra flame moss on the drift wood to the right cuz i thought it might look weird once it grew in.. ill just wait till i have more moss to use till i start covering the other areas.

Second Try (Angled Top View)










Christmas Moss =)










Bottom left Bundles : Flame Moss










Anubias Nana + Christmass Moss










Side View










Full View










Bottom Up










Zoom In 












Hope everything will grow in and fill up some of that empty space in the rocks.. waiting for Dwarf Hairgrass now... -sigh-


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

What is that black netting youre using to hold down the moss on the rocks? Looks interesting. I like the hardscape. Looks great.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

GitMoe said:


> What is that black netting youre using to hold down the moss on the rocks? Looks interesting. I like the hardscape. Looks great.


 
Its just ordinary Hairnet =)


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> Its just ordinary Hairnet =)


Wow, great idea. Never saw that before. I'll more than likely be trying this as tying moss to small rocks (especially round ones) can be endlessly annoying... lol.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

GitMoe said:


> Wow, great idea. Never saw that before. I'll more than likely be trying this as tying moss to small rocks (especially round ones) can be endlessly annoying... lol.


haha i can imagine =) yup so easy just hairnet it up


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya i use hairnet for all of my moss it makes life soooooo easy.


----------



## outcast (Jul 4, 2007)

great start! and the hairnet is what my local fish shop does when they sell riccia, they throw in a piece of slate for free with it


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

most definately i used to have riccia too but too tricky to trim and tie down again.. =S


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Reminiscing...

Miss this tank.. blackbeard algae and all.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Getting Dwarf Hairgrass Today =D


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*Eleocharis Parvula*

Hey everyone dwarf hairgrass is in. Gonna try to make it nice and thick near the rocks and add a different carpet maybe some HC by the open areas.




































































































Yup... now gotta wait for it to grow in a bit.. I just have normal gravel right now..Will that be alright for its growth? If not what should i do?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Root tabs. check out those diy osmocotes, they seem to be doing good. Same for rootmedic capsuls.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

PinoyBoy said:


> Root tabs. check out those diy osmocotes, they seem to be doing good. Same for rootmedic capsuls.


 
Oh okay thanks =) i'll look it up. Do i just have to shove them into the substrate?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Pretty much. They are slow release but the downside with osmocote I read (not yet confirmed in all the posts I've read) is that the casing itself doesn't dissentigrate in the water. So you will have like little plastic balls underneath your substrate. I'm not sure about rootmedi products. But those 2 are usually the recomended in this forum.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

PinoyBoy said:


> Pretty much. They are slow release but the downside with osmocote I read (not yet confirmed in all the posts I've read) is that the casing itself doesn't dissentigrate in the water. So you will have like little plastic balls underneath your substrate. I'm not sure about rootmedi products. But those 2 are usually the recomended in this forum.


How long do they last me though? and by adding them does that change up how I have to dose my tank?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Haha... That I'm not so sure. I read they last from 3to 6 months, or when ever your conscious thinks it's depleted. I'm no expert in fertilizing tanks, someone else should chime in on this.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Background does seem pretty empty... Anyone have suggestions for a nice background plant? One that would blend nice with the whole grass and moss theme...


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*Noo Algae Rocks*

Oh no yellowish algae forming on rocks does it look bad?














































yay flame moss growth


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking good. I don't think the yellow algae looks bad.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha thanks =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought some Plant Fertilizer today just the basic "Plant Gro" by nutrafin. Does anyone know when would be the optimum time to start fertilizing? I just planted the hairgrass 2 days ago.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Bought 1 Otto today... talked to a fellow fish lover and he suggested to switch from my orginal white cloud minnow plan and instead stock the tank with Rasbora Maculata.

Updated Fauna

Current:
2 wild minnows (still wondering what to do with them)
1 White Cloud Minnow
1 Otocinclus Catfish

To Get:

x3 Amano Shrimp
x3 Cherry Shrimp
x6 Rasbora Maculata


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Also bought root tabs today...


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

>>> fast forward... this is the current state. Almost a week in.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*Day 9*










Flame moss is growing so quickly.














































Hair Grass is Growing.





























Today I bought an Oto and decided to change up my Fauna. Instead of going white cloud minnow, I think i'm gonna buy some Rasbora Maculata and have a school of 6 or so in my tank.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Merged two journals at OP's request


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I just realized that your last tank was rimless (or it seems like it), what happened to it?


----------



## 10gallon-guy (Oct 3, 2010)

*Awesome!*

Man I love what you've done here...it looks awesome! Can't wait too this thing develop...GREAT JOB!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

PinoyBoy said:


> I just realized that your last tank was rimless (or it seems like it), what happened to it?


Yea it was a custom made cube with starphire glass. But unfortunately While I was gone for a 3 month vacation to the philippines my light died thus resulting in mass destruction and almost no survival.. the one thing that survived was the white cloud who currently inhabits my tank.. what a survivor.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

10gallon-guy said:


> Man I love what you've done here...it looks awesome! Can't wait too this thing develop...GREAT JOB!


 
I'm excited to see what it'll look like when the grass thickens up as well =D


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Merged two journals at OP's request


Thank you =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's a video update guys =)


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

The tank looks really great--I love the hardscape. Can't wait to see it fill in more


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Amazonfish said:


> The tank looks really great--I love the hardscape. Can't wait to see it fill in more


Thank You! =)
Wish my tank was as long as your 12 gallon. Haha :red_mouth


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Starting some DIY Co2 Injection in about a day or two.
Oto seems slightly thin.. I hope he starts feasting on the gratuitous amounts of diatom algae growing on my rocks right now. Other than that it's
just another waiting game.... hopefully the co2
helps out my DHG. Flame Moss is doing splendid though
fast growth and healthy looking


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Shoving my DIY Co2 straight into my HOB filter hope that works alright.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*Day 11*



















DIY CO2


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Please comment suggestions or oppinions on my tank...


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Update.

Got 4 Cherry Shrimp Today, tomorrow I'm adding to my algae fighting squad by adding an additional 3 Amano shrimp. Cherries look happy to be in their new tank. ( I bought while they were being sold in small cups so this must be freedom for them)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Shrimp







































DHG growth =D


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Updates... algae comming in NOoo... =(


















































Please Comment Any Suggestions or Improvements, or even just overall thoughts so far.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

So bad news... a giant algae attack took over my entire tank. Also over the holidays I was out of town and unable to watch over my tank resulting in mass destruction.. I have recently spent a good amount of time trying to hand pick all the hair algae out of my moss and grass and have had to re-tie and replant my hairgrass. Good news is that now I finally get to plant my grass in properly (I kinda cheated before by buying more bunches and trying to plant them in giant bunches to give the appearance that it had grown in, without seperating them. This resulted in a giant case of uprooted dwarf hairgrass after a couple of weeks.) Now I took the time to individually plant each small group of hairgrass like a rice farmer planting rice. Here are the current updates.. =(











Bubbles from a water change.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

More Pictures.. 2 days after the replant.


























































Also, I have a new paintball Co2 regulator coming in with a diffusor so that I can finally start some steady Co2 in this tank. I recieved a paintball tank a couple years back as a gift and can finally put some use to it... 

feel free to post comments and suggestions once again.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Can't believe my Whitecloud is still alive. Those fish are so hardy.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Ordering Co2 Regulator this weekend. It should come in by the end of the month. Can't wait to get a steady rate of Co2 on this tank... Can anyone tell me when i should start dosing ferts since I just replanted everything 4 days ago?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

What does he need for EI?
Also it's sad noone is replying to this.
See my signature.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am not sure why you'd want to hijack a journal with your own complaints, Kayen. Plenty of people respond to my tanks and I don't have ADA in the title. Besides, I don't journal for others, I do it for myself.

.Mko. You should start dosing immediately. I wouldn't wait. Don't be discouraged by the algae. Many people get algae during the initial months of setup while the tank matures somewhat. The algae you are showing looks a lot like the algae I started out with in all my tanks.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

First off I want to congratulate you on your hardscape. It looks great!

The patches of green also look amazing. Great job with the mosses. I also can't wait for the hairgrass to grow in. That'll really tie the tank in together.

Have you thought about adding a background? The space behind the tank is kind of distracting. I think a solid color like black, dark blue, or light blue would help observers focus on the tank and not look straight through.

Do you have a backlight in there? If so then never mind about the background.

Did you ever end up getting the boras?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey, Thanks a lot

umm yea ill probably get either black cardboard paper or white for the background... I can't wait for the Co2 to come in so that the growth of that hairgrass can really come in. And as for the boras im still waiting for my LFS to get them im in no rush though i think i want to wait until its grown in a bit more so that those maculatas feel more at home in some dense plant growth... but now im debating between CPD's and Maculata's what say you?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't have experience in keeping either of those species (although I was considering CPDs at one point). I think both would look great.

I kind of like the red of the rasboras especially if your tank will be densely planted. but thats just my opinion


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Yea.. i don't know yet havent completely decided anyone else have any oppinions?

*CPD's vs Boraras Maculatas*

tell me what you think.. and i've been getting a lot of comments about a background.. i will be getting a background color but does anybody have any oppinions or suggestions on maybe a good background plant for this set up. I want it to stay with the rocks but also not take away from them.. Please tell me what you think


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

A Betta would look great in that tank. Hint. Hint.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

FrogFarm said:


> A Betta would look great in that tank. Hint. Hint.


+1 I second that!!!

A school of WCMM or the rasboras would look great in there with a betta. I do have a slight more bias towards the rasboras. I'll do some quick research to see if they are truly compatible.

The dwarf rasbora gets to be about 3/4ths of an inch. I don't think the betta will go after them unless they are very young. They will probably be to quick for him anyway. I would recomend keeping an eye on them if you do try the rasboras.

Many people around these forums have had success with the Chili Rasbora. It looks very similar to the dwarf rasbora but I believe has a brighter red color and is slightly larger. A group of 10-12 chili rasboras would look great with a betta in a 10 gallon tank with planting like yours


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I vote for Boraras Maculatas. I have CPDs and I must say they are a finicky fish. It seems like you have to be careful where you get them or you may end up with an unhealthy batch. I did this twice before getting healthy ones. Plus, in a smaller tank, they are more skittish. Actually, the Chili Rasbora sounds nice as well.

A good way to pick out a background color is to get poster board from the dollar store. Our local store charges only .50 for it and it really helped me choose a background without a lot of expense. Actually, I use this on my smaller tanks and change it out to another solid color when I get board.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> +1 I second that!!!
> 
> A school of WCMM or the rasboras would look great in there with a betta


I agree! :biggrin: 
I was thinking about Rasorbas but they're really hard to get here.
I saw a few at the LPS but they were shipped up from the states and looked like hell.

Regardless, a Betta would make a nice centerpiece fish.
Not trying to dictate your tank or anything, just saying... :icon_lol:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Yay finally some decent feed back..

Thanks guys.. hmmm ill do some research into the chili rasbora to see what they are like.. and as for the betta comments im actually setting up my old cube.. (rimless 7.2 custom tank) to be a compatible home for a nice betta so that would solve that.. part of my reasoning is because i want some shrimp in my 10 and from past experience.. shrimp and bettas usually results in shrimp never comming out of hiding or... shrimp comming out of the tank completely.. haha. 

background color will have to be experimental ill shoot up some pics of different colors to see what you guys think.


as an aside i still need some help figuring out how to EI dose my tank i have some dry ferts at my disposal but still am lost to how to use them.. if i can get some feedback there that would be nice..


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't really help with the dosing. I'm probably the least experienced person here with fertilizers.

I am glad to hear you're setting up a Betta tank. It is understandable not putting them with shrimp. I have heard (although I've never had shrimp other than a bamboo shrimp for a few weeks) that bettas will put them into hiding. But really look into the Chili Rasboras. They get to maybe an inch and a quarter I think and would look amazing with the grassy plants that you have. Also if you don't have any other types of fish (other than that single WCMM and otos or cory cats) then they should feel quite secure.

As for the background goes I suggest looking at a light/pale blue. I think something that's very similar to a clear sky would look great to contrast the rocks and plants. It would almost look like a landscape underwater...i guess that would be called an aquascape but idk 

please post pics when you do go to choose a background I'd love to see them


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Here you go:

1/8 Tsp-KN03 (Nitrates) 3x a week
1/32 Tsp-KH2P04 (Phosphates) 3x aweek
1/32 Tsp-Trace (CSM+B, Millers Microplex or Micros) 3x a week

Change the water 50% weekly to keep the fertilizers from building up. Remember, non of this is not set in stone and you can tweak it to suit your needs. Actually, I did't always change 50% of the water since I am lazy. Plants and fauna did fine.

I didn’t have measuring spoons this size, so what I did was take the ¼ teaspoon and half to get the 1/8. To get the 1/32, I would take the 1/8 and quarter it and then half it again. I finally got tired of the math and bought some small measuring spoons at the kitchen appliance store. There is a member that sells them in the Swap n Shop for a reasonable price.

I got this information here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/21944-_dosing-regimes_.html

I had a betta that got so fat from eating shrimp, his belly bulged. I quit feeding him regular food.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh man Thanks SOO MUCH!
That is a big help. Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You are quite welcome. I know how it was when I started out. I needed someone to hold my hand. :hihi: Even with the stuff spelled out for me, I was confused. Luckily, I had people like Karackle and Lauraleelbp to guide me through the process. Be sure to update with pictures often. I've subscribed to your journal so I don't loose track.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*UPDATE*

-Got 3 more cherries and an amano to replace those lost over the holidays
-Took Pictures with a Blackbackground.




























-Cherry Shrimp Doing awesome things..​


























_New Guy_​








_Hairgrass. Slow and steady so far._​


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> You are quite welcome. I know how it was when I started out. I needed someone to hold my hand. :hihi: Even with the stuff spelled out for me, I was confused. Luckily, I had people like Karackle and Lauraleelbp to guide me through the process. Be sure to update with pictures often. I've subscribed to your journal so I don't loose track.


 
Yes, it is very much appreciated i'd be so lost. Thank you for everything and yes I shall constantly keep up with the photos =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Just adding the background made the entire tank transform! The colors are really popping now. That is a cute picture of the shrimp. It's so funny to watch them clean themselves.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

_Now I can't decide between Maculata and Brigittae (chili rasbora) i've added a poll to get more suggestions... Please poll what you think =)_





*Boraras Maculata*










vs.

*Boraras Brigittae*


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I voted for the Boras Maculata. I think they would compliment the White Cloud better.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Haha very good point and indeed the colors have really shown off now that the background is black haha ill try other colors later but black really gives the tank some potential =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You're tank always had potential, you are just too hard on yourself. You know the saying, _we are our on worst critics_? There is truth to that with planted tanks, especially.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I vote Boras brigatte. I believe their bright red colors will go great with your RCS and greenery.

The black background really does a great job of contrasting the green plants and red shrimps. It looks amazing.

This tank really is going to look awesome! :fish:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey thanks a lot =) i subscribed to your thread wanna stay updated on your betta's tank. I can't wait for everything to start filling in.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Spent 6 hours helping my friend scape his new 30 gallon long tank. It looks pretty good and i decided to take a few pieces of hydrocotyle off of him.. I really like that plan always have and now I pieced some into my tank =)


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Tell your buddy to get on here and post some photos - I've never seen a 30 gallon long come to think of it.

Hows' your stuff going?


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice tank, very natural~!!!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

I have pics of it if they want me to upload it.
Of the 30 gallon long **


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I DO, I DO! 
Let's see the tank, Kayen!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I vote yes too! I'm happy to see the Chili Rasboras taking a bit of a lead  I would love to see a bunch of them in this tank. it's of course your decision


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahaha "subconscious tank dictating" we all do it!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

So i was with them, i didn't spend the whole 6 hours, only 4 hours on my part.
Mainly Mko did the scaping, which i don't have an eye for.










Also as we were filling up the tank all the wood floated up, ruining his wood work.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I actually like it a lot without the woodwork. It's pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

My vote goes for the Chili Rasbora. I want to get some of those little guys when my funds are a bit better. So nice for a tank this size.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree with sewing. The hardscape is awesome!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> I actually like it a lot without the woodwork. It's pleasing to the eye.


He stated that i preferred to have larger rocks. 
They did have nice ryouh stones, and zebra rocks at Big Als when me and mko went the other day.

Also that tank has Two HOB, DIY CO2 w/ glass diffusor, flourite black substrate.

We just ordered 3 x paintball CO2 regs (one for this guy, one for myself, and one for Mko's tank, which he might start up on his nano soon, but let the man speak for himself whenever he isn't busy - prospective Doctor, so he's busy with courses, he's always been busy since high school even. So if you have questions for him i can be your proxy). 

Also, he is getting more shrimp in the coming weeks as well. Trying to get as much work done on his tank before the toll of university semester hits hard again. 
We will be scouring local stores to look for either rasbora, but we placed in a que at Big Als to give him a call the moment Boraras of any kind come in.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow, Mko did an awesome job that tank looks fantastic!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

A prospective Doctor, huh? We have some really smart people on here. I feel pretty dumb in comparison. :biggrin: I really like those rocks, the white veining is cool. Are they the ones called zebra stones?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha thanks everyoone for the postive feedback. I was lucky to have those spare 6 hours haha usually I am very busy and yea im glad you guys like my scape. Once that HC and microsword grows in the carpet should be very impressive and we will take pics of when the wood floats down.. I still wish I had a 30g long such nice dimensions.. but thats okay im gonna focus on this 10 and make it as nice as i can.

Doing a water change today.. I have this wierd green slime aglae starting to pop its ugly head any tips on battling this stuff? also my Java fern and anubas and hydrocotyle were pearling really nicely this afternoon ill try to take some pictures by tonight everything is looking better and shrimp are getting color back. Ill keep the polls up for a bit longer see if Maculata can make a comeback both are really nice though... brigittae? starting to lean that way i guess haha..


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> A prospective Doctor, huh? We have some really smart people on here. I feel pretty dumb in comparison. :biggrin: I really like those rocks, the white veining is cool. Are they the ones called zebra stones?


Yup all those rocks are zebras =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Does it smell? It might be Blue Green Algae which is a cyanobacteria and not an algae. Increasing nitrates will kill it.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

OMG its BLUE GREEN ALGAE AHHH.. =( i researched it and its exactly that oh no. what to do??! nitrates? what else?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Pictures after the water change... gotta plan a way to battle of blue green algae now...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

.Mko. said:


> OMG its BLUE GREEN ALGAE AHHH.. =( i researched it and its exactly that oh no. what to do??! nitrates? what else?


Wait it out and add Nitrates. You can use Maracyn (an antibiotic) or H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide), but quite honestly adding nitrates gets rid of it in the long run. If you decide to use H202, go slowly since some plants are more sensitive than others. Adding extra flow is said to help. And don't worry, you'll beat it down.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

if i use H2O2 how do i dose it ? just add small amounts to the tank or do i concentrate it onto the areas of blue green algae with an eyedrop? isn't it harmful tot he other organisms in the tank?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is a general how to. http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp I noticed it melts some plants like excel can (e.g. hornwort), I did half the dosage recommended and spot treated it. Here's another good read on it: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/93074-hydrogen-peroxide-algae-control.html


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks again Sewing! Need to get myself some H2O2 then..

I finished planting my friends 30 gallon long today. It took a while because he had so many stems and it looked pretty wild but after a good trim everything started to look a lot better. His Cardinals are schooling really nicely today too.

































































I wish i had that tank... sigh one day lolol


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I am sooooo jealous.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Me too.. Me too.. such a good sized tank =S lolol i didn't want to leave his house.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahaha, maybe he will trade you.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Haha, i got like 3 phone calls from him today asking whether to buy fish or something or not.

Great job guys! Also looks like he got the light fixed. 
Very good job Mko & T


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

yup thats two fully functional T5HO bulbs =)
Haha he's thinking of getting another type of tetra too.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Two more..


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

soo jealous of his hydrocotyle.. grr


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Is that Kayen's tank? It looks great. Although I still like it better without the wood, but I am smitten by those rocks.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

nope its my friends tom's tank..He isnt on TPT but i wanted to show the world his tank.. And as for the wood, i really liked the rocks too hopefully when things grow in they can make up for taking away from the rocks. I like his dense stem growth.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

you need to convince him to come on the forums! He does have a very nice tank there. The rockscape is amazing. I agree with sewingalot about the wood but hopefully when everything fills in it'll piece together.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, I hope everything does piece together when i get enough moss im gonna donate some to him and hopefully moss up those wood pieces to help with the flow and not make them soo bare and also hopefully that java fern will grow nice and dense and help blend the elments together.. I can't wait to see that microsword + HC carpet fill in thats gonna be intense.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah definitely! the moss will help blend everything together. post more pics when you get all that done  I look forward to them.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Will do. As for my tank.. still battling blue green algae. Increased the circulation in my tank by adding a mini pump... i have to wait till weds till i get H2O2 to beat it down but i did some manual removal of it so my plants dont get so covered and can still photosynthesize. New shrimp are starting to gain color too. Still no call from my LFS on the boraras though.. i hope they come in soon. looks like Brigittae is still in the lead.. it might just take the win =)


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Tank looks great. roud:



MKO said:


>












The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

OH man you are soo right haha =P yummy shrimp...
Luckily good ol cherry's size saves her from the treacheries of her larger counterpart =P


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

i took out some water from my tank to ensure that the HOB filter is pumping O2 into the water to help aide my battle against this annoying blue green algae


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I really like how soo many people are starting to post journals of 10 gallon tanks =) its like back to back 10 gallons


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

10g are awesome! And they fit in a dorm room


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahaha I only have the 10g because the bottom seal in Phantoms 20g popped. 
Regardless I agree, it's pretty cool.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Blue Green Algae is showing signs of disappearing after just increasing the flow and adding more oxygen to the tank via HOB filter. =) So happy to wake up to see less of the stuff coming back after manually taking it off... this is great I haven't even dosed H2O2 yet but I think I'm starting to win the battle


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That's fantastic. I'd skip the H2O2 if you don't need it. The increased oxygen is a much better idea. Got a picture to show the progress?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I will snap a couple shots after I get home from university. Such a relief waking up and not seeing as much BGA on my moss... It was getting so unsightly.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Sorry its been a while been busy with university stuff and havent been able to update for a while. BGA made a comeback while I wasn't paying attention =( so i had to start dosing hydrogen peroxide yesterday. Other than that though i've also seen some thread algae start to appear but hopefully the hydrogen peroxide cant kill it down a bit. The shrimp are doing great and growth is slow and steady. Co2 regulators have been held up at customs so i'll be getting them in sometime this week and when they do growth will jump start again... Here are some pictures.



















Christmas moss is growing =)










BGA =( GET OUT MY HOUSE


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice setup up man, Diggin the moss!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks man =) i cant wait for it to grow in a bit more


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Lol. so i just took a look at my tank and after 2 days of H202 dosing i can see that the BGA has really taken a big hit. Also almost all the thread algae that was all over my moss has now bubbled and turned white. =) everything else seems alright. Fish, Shrimp, even the snails seem unbothered. Hopefully the BGA leaves and leaves for good.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

im starting to notice the big gap in the rock area... does anyone think I should put a background plant? I don't know if its too empty but at the sametime dont want to add some unecessary plants. If anyone has a suggestion on a background plant please reply and let me know. Would bolbitis fern fit?


----------



## zyn1 (Aug 26, 2010)

plants are growing in...starting to look really nice.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

are you going to go with the Chili Rasboras? 
I'm sorry but I don't have any experience with that kind of plant :/


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

zyn1 said:


> plants are growing in...starting to look really nice.


Thank You!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> are you going to go with the Chili Rasboras?
> I'm sorry but I don't have any experience with that kind of plant :/


Well from the poll looks like I'll go with the Brigittae.. unfortunately LFS is still out of stock on them but once they come in they will be all mine.. and as for background plants im still looking around to see what might fit in that opening.. :icon_conf


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Great tank .Mko. It sure has come a long way. I just read the whole thread lol. I don't know why but I find it much more interesting to read someones threads if they are from my city... wierd. I really like your addition of the black background. I am a big fan of em.

Have you checked Big Al's for the brigittae? A few months ago they had a massive school of them that didn't sell at all. Not sure if they still have them though. Also I love your substrate. It looks very similar to the ones they use in most of the PJ's show tanks. Is that the GeoSystems substrate? 

About the BGA. I find increasing your nitrates or fish load will help considerably. You might also want to try to increase your water circulation around that area. Possibly slide your HOB over to the middle of the tank for a while? H2O2 is nice for a quick fix but instead of just ridding of the BGA it would be best to combat whatever is causing it and low nitrates/circulation are believed to be the cause of it.

.... I think this tank will explode with greenery once you get CO2!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh thank god a fellow edmontonian =)
and a fellow starcraft fan too i see hahaha.

Yea man, I checked Big Als like a week ago and they were all out of brigittae but i might go take a look again. I'm at the U and am constantly busy with all my uni stuff but its only 2 busses from uni to Big Als so i can make a trip during one of my short days. Its hard to find the edmonton peeps on this thread its nice to see one =) and yea ill increase ciruclation and you say best way to add nitrates is to add fish load? so maybe i should get on those brigittae ASAP?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

And yes its the geosystem substrate haha soo normal.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

What's the quickest way to add nitrates to a tank when you have no fish? fertilizer?


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes. Fertilizers would be the best way. You can order dry fertilizers from aquariumfertilizer.com or aquafloranurseries.com. AquaFlora is in Canada and Aquariumfertilizer.com is from the states but they will ship the dry KNO3 to Canada(most places won't or can't).

Of course you can also just buy some liquid fertilizers from Big A's or wherever but dry ferts will save you a TON of money in the long run.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

alright well ill start dosing my liquid ones for now good news Co2 regulator is finally in today ! it will take some assembling but im really excited to get that started =)))


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*.Mko.'s 10 Gallon |Uprising|- Crypts?*

Hey guys so i wanted to try something to add some color to the tank since it was getting so plaing green everywhere. Thus i purchased a couple bunches of _*Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Mi Oya"*_ tell me what you guys think please =)​*FTS*










Crypts!


























Side










Anubias Nana Growing In


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

The crypts look nice! They'll be a great contrast. I can't believe that WCMM is still kicking in there  so awesome!

The anubais look so healthy too! I really like this tank


----------



## kat (Feb 2, 2011)

how long do you keep your lights on a day? maybe that contributing to the algae problem?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I keep my lights on for only 4 hours a day to control algae for now.
And the WCMM is my favorite fish of all time he's been through the worst of the worst. He has survived the time i neglected my nano cube for 4 months and let it evaporate to the point of it having 4 inches of water. And since then i've promised to keep him alive and happy as long as i can. he's been around for just about 2 years now =)


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

that really is amazing!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

So i cleaned out my 7.2 gallon starphire, rimless cube today it may be a future project =P


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

So i finally got a water testing kit. And was curious if low nitrates was the cause of my Blue Green Algae problem and after the test my nitrates are at a staggering 5 mg/L... now that means its really low right? more nitrates needed?? Those with experience battling back BGA please reply.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Alright finally got my co2 paintball regulator. Props to jaggedfury !
getting 3-4 more bunches of anubias nana to shove into the rockscape to add some more leaf variation. Got a bunch of water spangle from my friend tom =) his 30 gallon is doing great btw. ill get pictures next time im over. Tomorrow im also getting some dry ferts from kayen. KN03, KH2P04, and K2S04. I have some liquid iron already and been dosing small amounts of flourish and excel the past couple of days. Greenery is finally going to start exploding now!!















































I also got a new otto today just forgot to snap a shot of him. Boraras may be in this week at my lfs im crossing my fingers hoping really badly that they come in.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

p.s water spangle is there on temporary nutrient soaking duty i dont really like it as part of my final scape...


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*Updated List*

So since a couple things have been changed about this tank ill make an updated list

Equipment

Lights: 25 watt HO compact flourescent
Filter: Aquaclear 30 with Mini elite (for flow)
Substrate: Geosystem (Normal substrate)
Co2: 9oz paintball co2 can with DIY co2 regulator
Boyu Co2 diffusor

Plants

Anubias Nana
Christmas Moss-Taxiphyllum Barbieri
Flame Moss- Taxiphyllum sp. flame
Dwarf Hairgrasss- Eleocharis Parvula
Java Fern Narrow- Microsporum Pteropus "Narrow"
Cryptocoryne Wendtii - "Mi Oya"
Amazon Frogbit -Limnobium Laevigatum 
Hydrocotyle Verticillata


Fauna


White Cloud Mountain Minnow- Tanichthys albonubes (1)
Otocinclus Catfish (1)
Red Cherry Shrimp-Neocaridina heteropoda var. red (1)
Amano Shrimp- Cardina Japonica (4)


Waiting list:

Boraras Brigittae


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Sweet! Can't wait to see the changes with the CO2. How much did that reg cost ya? I would be considering using one of these for my 3.5 instead of the Fluval 88g kit that I have.

I think you should get a few more otto buddies for the lonely one in your tank. He'll feel much more comfortable.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha hey man,

yea i will get probably 2 more ottos ill wait for pjs to have a sale again haha.
Reg cost me total 35$ and i have 3 9 oz co2 cans filled up (friends like to paintball) so im set i will take a continous flow of pictures to show the difference co2 makes =)


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Mko. I have your anubias, and dry ferts ready to go. See you in 3 hours so i can get my regulator too  .
Back story behind the cube: 2 years ago, me .mko, and a third friend decided to get these made, 3 identical cubes, and we were each given 6 months to get a good scape going, and see whose was best. Well, mine was emersed ( and still was up till a month ago, till i sold the set up), .mko had his beautiful tree set up going, and third guy ....(ugh). 

Fast forward, 3rd guy is still running his...but it's ... algafied. .mko, you still have a chance to still win this competition ! (That is unless i steal Anthony's cube...)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

lololol time to revive the competition?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

btw your oilers picture is old.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

I know it's old. As well, bad news in regards to this tank. I'll let .mko break it....
Literally. He called me earlier, with setting up the CO2, the paintball cylinder (9oz, have rounded bottoms) fell over and cracked the 10g(claims that the crack in the 10g, is like the crack in his heart now). Everything has been moved over to the cube (temporary). 

He would post, but he's busy with studying seeing as how midterms have just started coming around (oh no  ) .

Also me and Tom (dude with the 30g), suggested that this is his chance to upsize. He is thinking 20g long. 

In any case, he'll be able to recover, and in the case he sees this... PICS OF TEMP CUBE PLEASE. Oh, and he just texted me, telling me to add in "I bid 10 goodbye". And i add, onto bigger and greener pastures now!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

No words can describe my pure sadness right now..


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

as your friend said now is your chance to upgrade 
It's sad that the 10 gallon has seen it's last setup but now you have a great opportunity.

Keep us updated on your progress


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*Goodbye*

Thank you Kayen,

I asked him to post for me for i couldn't earlier on. I was too stressed, too shocked and didnt really want to post yet. but now i sit here looking at the dark tank and i cant help but feel sad. when you put that much time, that much effort, that much anticpiation into something it really bums you out that you cant see it work out till the end. Its like watching your favorite sports team for a whole season watching them make the play offs and then make the finals only to lose on the last game. what hurts the most is i was just starting to get the small bits and pieces i needed to make the tank really shine and then this disaster hit. Thank you to my friend tom also for taking my lone whitecloud and otto refugees in his glorious 30 gallon. My shrimp and driftwood are taking a temporary home inside my rimless 7.2 gallon till further notice, and i have sealed off the top of my 10 gallon leaving only plants who can survive emersed in there. I am full of grief but look to the future. Look to the posibility of a 20 gallon long. Still i am really bummed out because of all of this. I bid good ol *Uprising* good bye. It was a great time...
=(


Co2 was all ready too.. 










This Crack goes deep.











"A temporary home"
















And covered with darkness now, the 10 gallon is no more... goodbye.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So sad! I am just now getting a chance to catch up on the journals and was disappointed to hear the news. I am sorry it broke on you.  I guess you could look at the bright side and say at least the BGA is all gone?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

lol yea. took adding more oxygen to the next level. haha


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

sorry about your loss but l couldn't help laughing at your oxygen comment, good one. Whatever you decide on that sapphire cube i'm sure it'll be great.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Sad to see this tank go =/ At least you can still use it to grow emmersed plants, maybe a crypt tank?

On the bright side, we're all looking forward for your 7.5 cube scape roud:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha thank you all for your support. If this cube grows on me I may stick with it. If not im going long. either 15 gallon or 20 gallon. ( Can't handle 30 yet) 

and yes on the bright side i have a nice 10 gallon grow out emersed tank now. haha i'll probably get that hairgrass to fill in a lot faster now.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

.Mko. said:


> lol yea. took adding more oxygen to the next level. haha


:icon_smil This put a big smile on my face. Great thinking on keeping it for an emersed setup.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear bro.  Will have to get a base for the CO2 so it can't tip over so easily.

I just so happen to have an empty 20 Long stand here at my place on the south side but the tank is at my moms house in Clareview.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

well this sucks! i have a empty 15 gallon if you want it. im coming up to edm on the weekend to go to natures corners plant sale. 20% off. and she just got a huge shipment of plants they werent expecting! id say come lift your spirits by getting a couple plants and a new tank! woop!

i was really enjoying this setup. just think your next tank will be even better! lush underwater forests teaming with shrimps!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> well this sucks! i have a empty 15 gallon if you want it. im coming up to edm on the weekend to go to natures corners plant sale. 20% off. and she just got a huge shipment of plants they werent expecting! id say come lift your spirits by getting a couple plants and a new tank! woop!
> 
> i was really enjoying this setup. just think your next tank will be even better! lush underwater forests teaming with shrimps!
> 
> Amy


Ooo what are the dimensions i may actually be willing to take that 15 gallon off of you if we can meet up at natures PM me if you like :smile:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I was bored...







































i couldnt just leave the DW all disorganized... i lol at the fact that there isn't enough substrate in this tank


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

How bout that tight fit fixture eh?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

haha! It fits perfectly  almost no overhang.

How many Watts is that light? Divide by lets say about 3 and then you'll have the power on the tank


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

hahaha =P man i miss my 10 gallon WAAAAHHH =((( sad face.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

my otto and wcmm made it safe in their transition to the big 30 gallon. apparantly my white cloud is trying to school with the neons in the 30... i feel bad for him. he hasn't been with other fish for a while his social skills must be a little on the aspergers side... my dhg is comming to life emersed same with the "mi oya" =D


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

nice... setting it all up to transfer to the 15 ehehehehehe mexcellent!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

yup yup im soo excited thank you !! =) sunday will be pure scaping day =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, I actually like this scape a lot better that your old one. It seems more together to me. Nice light.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

i sort of agree with you sewing. i just need to find a proper light for this tank and i think i will do this sort of scape for it. maybe a dhg, moss tree scape with a couple anubias to add leaf variety to house maybe a show betta or a dedicated shrimp tank... decisions decisions :S...


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

So there was a sale at my LFS and i decided to pick up
some _Rasbora Hengeli _for future inhabitants in my new 15 gallon
which i will be picking up tomorrow thanks to SkyGrL. I've always\
loved the look of these rasboras and to know that they dont get as big 
as they're harlequin counterparts makes me all the happier
They shoal so nicely and have really exploded in color
from the store tank to my i dont even know what to call it?

*"Last minute cube that turned out good so i think i might wanna keep it but then i need the wood for my bigger tank and im confused..SCAPE"*
=P


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

i am enjoying my christmas moss growth =)


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i love christmas moss!!!! i think its the best moss besides fissidens! looking good btw


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha yea man mine too. But then there's also peacock moss which looks great for the whole tree effect =) wish i could get my hands on that


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

did you want a few scraps of christmas moss tomorrow? i have some floating in my 25 gallon i wont use... you know you want it! 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

ill take it =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i knew you would! flame moss too??? ill do a quick trim..


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha of course =) thank you very much


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Getting new 15 gallon today from SkyGrL. YAY. looks like im gonna be rescaping tonight. Any tips on how to get the old gravel from my tank to the new one? besides the obvious ways?


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Just call 1 800 beam meup. Don't forget to ask for Scotty. Just attach the transponder to the gravel and have them teleport it into place.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

^ win


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I like the new rasboras. Are they from natures corner?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

yup yup they are awesome =)


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

.MKO. said:


>


Scape does look too good for a temporary tank. Also, what's in the container on the right? Looks like water and plants.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

that is a bunch of extra frog bit. lolol grows so fast.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey guys 15 gallon is in. Thank you soo much Amy for helping me out means a lot!! =D






































She also gave me a blue crayfish which will be housed in toms 20 gallon =)
I bought a dwarf blue gourami love it already =) He's making the rasbora's school really nicely. Going to do hardscape tomorrow. I have a party to go to.


Substrate is flourite black sand. and i will put my normal gravel on top. ( i dont have nough sand or funds to get more substrate)

I cant wait never new how much of a difference an extra 4 inches can make. =D


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Amy is awesome, isn't she? Is that the 15 she cleaned up and then decided to get a new rimless? It looks brand new. That gourami is a cutie!


----------



## amistrata (Jan 28, 2011)

*I am glad to see that everything is working out for you.*

i am really enjoying your journal.. keep up the fantastic work you have a good eye @ hardscape.. and you have quite the green thumb..


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

im more then happy to help.. lol it looks so good already! im so excited to see how everything looks in a little. 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha =) im sad that i have to pass on the cray to my friend.. i grew attached to him too. haha umm i think once i have space for a bigger tank i might ask for him back so i can grow a lobster haha.. but again thank you soo much =) tell me whenever your in town and maybe we can trade plants, fish, whatever you want 




Now. 3 hours to hardscape? Heck yes.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

amistrata said:


> i am really enjoying your journal.. keep up the fantastic work you have a good eye @ hardscape.. and you have quite the green thumb..


 
Thank You! :icon_smil


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Dwarf Gourami is soo awesome.. still slowly transferring everything over.. its taking so long lol


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

that's the fun part of fish keeping though. you actually are doing stuff. the waiting game is the worst!


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> that's the fun part of fish keeping though. you actually are doing stuff. the waiting game is the worst!


Very true! It's always fun to have a project on the go so you can tinker with stuff. Waiting can seem like a million years!

Great sized tank. It fits your stand and light perfectly. Can you post the dimensions? It seems like it is almost the same dimensions as the 20g just 3/4 the height.

I am about to do a decent sized trim. I will have some HM and possibly some downoi if you are interested.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

mmm 15 gallons.. such a nice foot print per gallon. its the perfect medium size for fish, for plants, for filtration.. everyone needs to own a 15 gallon.

cant wait for some pictures!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

SkyGrl said:


> mmm 15 gallons.. such a nice foot print per gallon. its the perfect medium size for fish, for plants, for filtration.. everyone needs to own a 15 gallon.
> 
> cant wait for some pictures!
> 
> Amy


I totally agree. roud:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

looks like in terms of hardcape we're going for the exact same one on the 10 gallon. I really liked that scape and i want to hit its full potential this time. The added dimensions also help out the look a lot i'll update more pictures. I added the old mulm from my 10 to the 15 to help the cycling... Dimensions are: 24x12x11

lol. and turns out my friend does not have enough room to take care of Amy's crayfish so i need to put the tank in my house =) woot 20 gallon cray tank


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

awe how cute! im glad he has a great home either way! make sure you feed him spiralina to keep him blue! your hardscape looks good!! 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

did not know about spirulina thank you for telling me ill be sure to get some =) i fed him blood worms today and he ate them happily he's in a 20 gallon that i just i finished setting up. its basically a bunch of rocks piled up with a lot of cracks in between so that he has a lot of hiding places.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Since i dumped the remaing water from my 10 gallon and a bunch of the left over mulm into the 15 gallon what should the approximate cycling time be? I have my aquaclear 30 which is already cycled from my old 10 and hasn't stopped working since then. I just want to know if cycling time will be any shorter, and if so how much shorter?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Its pretty much cycled now. ppl say you have to "cycle" for at least a week, but ive never found that. As long as your filter have enough good bacteria for the bioload you will be fine! You may get a small bloom. If you have a cycled filter already you could do all new water and it would just be a 100% water change. dont get me wrong im not saying it works for everyone... in my experience tho, you should be more then fine. 

he will be happy with hiding spots! he does enjoy the odd fish everyonce and a while. if i fed the piranhas sole or prawn i would always give him a small chunk. 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Okay thanks Amy =)
I'll do a water test today and see how everything is doing I still wanna be safe and wait a bit before adding in my little rasboras, ottos, and gourami. I can take this time to blast unecessary amounts of co2 to get my plants going yay =) I hope this co2 keeps the BBA away. Spent a good hour scraping the BBA off of my rocks before I put them in on Sunday.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

This'll be sick in no time :icon_wink


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

-sigh- water is still cloudy from the fluorite sand. But my plants have been pearling due to my co2 which is the first time i've seen my plants pearl. Good signs good signs. ill wait a week or two before i start dosing my dry ferts.. Its just another waiting game now :S


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

TickleMyElmo said:


> This'll be sick in no time :icon_wink


 
Thanks man =) I hope so


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

How long should i wait before i start dosing my plants?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

UPDATES

Here's some pics of Tom's tank he needs a trim as well as my cray tank and my 15 gallon which is starting to clear up. I have my co2 running on it with 1 BPS right now and the anubias + crypts are starting to pearl. I really hope this Co2 gives my DHG a jump start i want a lawn so badly. 

Current Water Parameters:

Nitrite: 0.1 mg/L
Nitrate: 5.0 mg/L
pH: 7.6
Ammonia: 0.0-0.6 mg/L
















































Cray's name is Aggrippa, and Dwarf Gourami has a new name too. Ceruleus. =D Ottos were busy munching on lettuce today. But also a moment of silence ----------- one of my hengeli's jumped the tank and did not survive.. -sigh- im thinking of getting another one or three of them. They are soo colorful =). Im gonna wait till The weekend to put everything in wanna make sure the tank does go through a good cycle... comments? suggestions? also I still have an unanswered question dealing with dosing? When do you guys think I should start dry dosing? Right away? or 1 week 2 weeks? let me know =)


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i think i need to get another EBC lol then house it with a electric blue jack dempsey!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha i need money so i can turn my cray tank into a riparium =) nice bog set up


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

that will be nice


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Woah, where the heck did all that HC we planted in Tom's tank go? 
Lookin good Mi...Mko.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

apparantly all his guppies ate it lolol


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

mowr pictures! lol 

Amy


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> mowr pictures! lol
> 
> Amy


I agree 

Are you going to try to get the Chili Rasboras or are you sticking with the guys you got?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha for sure!

And yes i haven't given up on my lil chili rasbora's as soon as they come in ill get some. The added space created by the 15 gallon will allow me to house a couple more fish =) they should group nicely with the hengeli rasboras. Also i may add a few CPD's and Zebra (or crosbanded which ever you call it) Rasboras since they like to stay low and tight to the plant growth which will look nice in contrast to my schools of hengli and chili rasboras shoaling up top. Gotta love Rasboras hahaha


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I vote for CPD's!!! Lots of em!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha alright sounds good then =) CPD's Brigittae and Hengeli =)


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Brigittae are beautiful little fish also. You know big Als has a wish list and you can put it on there and they will contact you when they get them in.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Yup and thats exactly what i did like... 3 weeks ago haha
They told me it will take them a while to get it in
since its not in high demand right now but they will call me
as soon as a new batch comes in.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

.Mko. said:


> Yup and thats exactly what i did like... 3 weeks ago haha
> They told me it will take them a while to get it in
> since its not in high demand right now but they will call me
> as soon as a new batch comes in.


4 weeks ago *.

CPD's are easy to get around here though if you want to settle.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

yea i know haha


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I would recommend going through TNT Aquatica if you go with CPD's. The guy is super nice and pickup would be close to you(Hollick Kenyon) if you live anywhere near kayen. when I bought plants from him he gave me some freebies! I have never bought fish but all of his plants were in excellent health. They are also cheaper then Big Al's. $4 each as compared to $10 from Big Al's.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha no way hollick kenyon is where my gf lives haha im always in that area =D


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

.Mko. said:


> haha no way hollick kenyon is where my gf lives haha im always in that area =D


And your GF lives a 10 minute walk away from you ...

Wait TNT, wasn't the guy in rich southside nieghborhood --> Terwillegar?
Also, .Mko has gotten plants off him before.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm not sure where he is but the few times I met him was on the northside.I met him at his parents house I believe.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Update:

Transferred the fish from my cube into the 15 gallon and they love it! the rasboras are swimming all over the new open space and exploring. My dwarf gourami also gets lost in the rocks and wood often popping his head out only to go up for a breath. Started EI dosing this week and i have already started to notice my DHG become greener and start to send of runners. It really feeds off that Co2. Im also happy at how my anubias looks right now. Love the stuff.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lookin good! What kind of rocks are those?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

im not quite sure they were called "Butterfly Rock" at PJs


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

awesome Mko! It's looking great.

The anubais really look awesome in the rocks like that. I also can't wait for the DHG to fill out


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i agree! looks real nice. i love these setups!  way to go. and your gourami is so darn cute! i used to dislike them but my friend has a pair and when they build their nest... thats what won me over with their jewels...  i love this tank  

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> i agree! looks real nice. i love these setups!  way to go. and your gourami is so darn cute! i used to dislike them but my friend has a pair and when they build their nest... thats what won me over with their jewels...  i love this tank
> 
> Amy


Thanks Amy your too kind =D

haha what won me over was his curiousity... He explores the tank all day long zooming into random pebbles or spots of algae in the tank, takes a bite then moves on. Its so cute. Also your cray is doing great. at night i drop an algae wafer into the tank and its so hilarious because before i go to bed i can here the sounds of him chomping on the wafer haha its like completely dark in my room and all i here is *crush Crush crusH* hahaha and i was a bit worried at first since he didnt move around to much but now he is used to his tank and is constantly digging around popping out of his rock caves haha i just need to find him a stand so that his tank isnt soo "on the floor". 

and AquaStudent, I really can't wait for my lawn to grow in its gonna be awesome. I can see Ceruleus (gourami) just grazing across the DHG field exploring whatever has fallen in. 

On a depressing note. BGA dun dun... its back T_T... i want to increase the flow inside my tank again but it stresses out some of my fish. For example i tried increasing the flow yesterday and Ceruleus (Grourami) was sent flying around in the tank so i immediately turned it off. Nitrates are at 10 ppm so im not sure what to do. Anyone have suggestions? Is it perhaps the species of BGA that thrives on high nitrates??


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

back to battling BGA got an airpump from Kayen which i leave on when the lights are off so that more oxygen can get into the tank to help battle it off. when the lights turn back on though my co2 turns on so growth has been steady as of late =) did my dosing of KN03 and K2P04 today and nitrates are still at around 8ppm... hope i cant wipe out BGA.. again.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Kayen said:


> Wait TNT, wasn't the guy southside nieghborhood


I concur, the guy who runs TNT is pretty good, and I do think he lives on the south end. Bought some stuff from him during the summer, was rather amusing. I'm asking how much is shipping, and hes like zero, I live by you and can deliver if you want. Gave me some freebies too. Pretty cool.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Cmeister said:


> I concur, the guy who runs TNT is pretty good, and I do think he lives on the south end. Bought some stuff from him during the summer, was rather amusing. I'm asking how much is shipping, and hes like zero, I live by you and can deliver if you want. Gave me some freebies too. Pretty cool.


Agreed, he delivered me a bunch of plants one day while i was at work while he was in the north end. Very good sizes with the plants he gives. 

Also mko put that manzanita i gave you to good use.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

still battling BGA im not sure if the o2 is helping but im trying to increase my nitrates it at a constant 10 ppm right now im not sure if i should go higher any suggestions?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Wasn't really digging the moss covering all of the DW so i took some off to expose it a bit more and also moved around some of the pieces. to create a bit of space. BGA is soo annoying right now its really pissing me off. But the Christmas Moss is really blasting off im gonna trim it soon and re-tie the clippings.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You may need to go the medication route for the BGA or H202 spot dosing. I like the rocks.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks sewing.
The increased O2 is starting to show signs of progress?
well if i can call it that... its really slowing down the BGA growth
but it still grows back just a lot less aggressively... a good sign?
maybe this in conjunction with a bit of H202 will kill it off.
Nitrates are steadily being supplied via EI dosing... 
I know winning an algae battle takes time and patiences soo
this may be a sign that im starting to pull a win. here's hoping..


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Update =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

cute cute! its looking great!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

awesome awesome! It looks fantastic! What are the lily pad like plants floating on the surface? are they just bigg pennywort pads?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Guys =) Still battling algae though... -rage- haha

AquaStudent, the floating plant is called frog bit. Its basically like a giant version of duckweed and is great for sucking up nutrients. A lot less annoying the duckweed to handle too since it doesnt get sucked up by the filter or pushed below the surface by my HOB filter. It was temporary originally just or sucking up nutrients but now i really like it. It provides nice areas of shade here and there and my Gourami loves investigating the root structures hanging down... he's always curious LOL.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

SkyGrl said:


> cute cute! its looking great!


Ditto! Even with algae, it looks great. Speaking of which where is the said algae? I don't see any!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i think he has a magnifying glass out and is scanning the tank day and night... *shock* another algea speck... quick where is my syringe with excel in it!!

lol 

Amy


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome. I think I now recall you telling me that before (or reading it somewhere). It looks great and I'm sure the fish do love investigating the root systems.

I'm hoping to get the roots really going on my strand of pennywort. Those types of plants really add a lot of character to a tank.

I agree with SkyGirl and Sara...there's no algae


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Haha Amy, I think you got it right on the head with that one LOL.. im soo OCD when it comes to algae.. -sigh- 

AquaStudent, I love pennywort I have some in this tank.. its just like 2 leaves though so im hoping it spreads too. I totally agree with you it adds great character to a tank lol

Sewing, Its there trust me you can't see it in this picture since i went at it with my old toothbrush removing the slime... =S but ill take a picture in a few days when it grows back to show you some proof. Luckily though, the oxygen input is starting to slow the BGA down.. Woot.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Update: Getting 6 Galaxy Rasbora's on the weekend and might be getting green shrimp!! those will look awesome =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

coolio. those will look great in your tank


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I think so too, Amy. Did you find out if you can use metricide with shrimp, Mko?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Green shrimp? That'll look great!

What happened to the Boras Brigatte plan?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh don't worry AquaStudent, Brigittae will still come in once my LFS gets them.. Man are they ever hard to get up here... But yea don't worry there is still lots of space left over for a good sized school of them to make their appearance in my tank =)

Sewing, no reply yet but i hope so, if not i will just move the shrimp during the time frame of the dosing into my cube LOL. it has served me well during my times of emergency


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck with the BGA removal!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

what happened to the blow torch technique??? LOL make sure you get your glasses out.. every piece... lmao!!!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

it shall be the Great Purge! :icon_twis
NOT ONE SHALL REMAIN... i will take dictator pictures with me in my
"glasses" i'll probably end up looking like MAO. LOL


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

ALL HAIL MKO THE DICTATOR OF ALGEA.. HOLDER OF THE BLOW TORCH...:angryfire

(bow bow) i think the glasses will define your reign of the 15 Gallon! :icon_wink

:icon_lol:Amy:icon_bigg


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

oh man.. i think this weekend..

me, my camera, some glasses and photoshop= new avatar for the forums... it will be my first dictator poster LOLOL


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL nice!!! ill get one up too. perhaps not a dictatorship poster but a pic of me in glasses for sure!!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

The Galaxy Rasboras are In!!

Brilliant and healthy they immediately started schooling with my hengeli's!! Now I have a vibrant school of Hengeli and Galaxy Rasbora who both complement each other's colors very very well. Also I got Maracyn in to finally KO algae. I was iffy about its effect on invertebrates so i removed Mr. Cherry and Mr. Amano for the week and put them in a nice temporary container full off java fern and java moss..













































Also trimmed and retied the moss since some of it died off.. =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*VIDEO UPDATE:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y84UzMroc9A&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome! it looks great.

What sort of temporary container do you have set up for the inverts?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

its a big tupperware with a small rock fountain pump for circulation and basically enough moss and java fern to cover the whole tupperware. They are really happy in there =)


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

Celestial Pearl Danios, my favorite fish and also my biggest struggle, they are hiders so getting them out in the open has been some work. Can't wait to see how they do in this tank.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

So far they are not shy at all they fall around the Rasbora Hengeli all day long in a tight school.. i think that they believe themselves as Rasbora Hengeli.. its soo cute LOL


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice! I love my cpds. I only have a few now, but they are still one of my favorites. Let me know how the maracyn works for you.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Ill be sure to do that... so far it looks like no BGA has grown back. The BGA that was in the tank orginally is till there but there hasn\t been any regrowth yet. CPDs are still chasing hengelis around the tank and it always distracts me.. =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Just checked water paramters to see if there have been any spikes due to the Maracyn

Nitrites: 0 ppm
Ammonia: 0 ppm
But the most interesting one was
Nitrates: 0.5 ppm <--- where did all the nitrates go?? did my plants suck all of them up really quickly without me knowing?? puzzles me so.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

two days in.. DEAD BGA EVERYWHERE!! its such a beautiful sight.. well actually its not pretty just lumps of brown everywhere but its dead! Wooohooo its dead! 3 more dosages to go =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

EEEEEE how exciting!!!! man this dictatorship is working!!! the BGA knows whos boss now!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha yup did you see the video amy? you can see how curious mr ceruleus truly is haha


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i totally missed that! he was scooting between the driftwood looking for something to nip at LOL so cute!!! i wish my camera took video that close up.. soon ill get a new camera!

 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha told you he's a curious one LOL love that gourami =) and yea once you get your camera shoot some shrimp videos i'd love to see your colony


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

its getting much larger!!!! lol


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

do you have a ton of new berried females?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

not yet but i do have another 8 with saddles!!! omg shrimp explosion!!!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

oh man.. this will be soo awesome =) cant wait!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

.Mko. said:


> two days in.. DEAD BGA EVERYWHERE!! its such a beautiful sight.. well actually its not pretty just lumps of brown everywhere but its dead! Wooohooo its dead! 3 more dosages to go =)


Best news EVA! roud:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

:bounce: i know right? party


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Day 3 into BGA treatment

nitrites: 0 ppm
Ammonia: 0 ppm
BGA: decimated

things looking up =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

*^^^^x10*


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Whoa.. Groovy picture looking all blue there =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

its my new shirt... i got the planted tank shirt with the plants coming out of the head. to bad it wasnt a female head.... sigh..


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

looks great =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You know we want to see a picture of the BGA free tank soon, right?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

comming up right now =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

This is the brown mess left behind by dead BGA it shall be removed by the end of the week this is proof of my purging... let it be known to all other BGA trying to infest my tank. Your time ends now... you will be faced and destroyed.


























I have never seen my anubias leaves so clean




























yay for my CPD/Hengeli school


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sweet! What is the status quo? Is the algae still MIA?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah yeah.. whats goin ON!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha hey guys sorry i've been gone a while finishing up midterms..

current status. NO BGA =D all gone and everything else is bright green and healthy haha maracyn did an awesome job and no signs of it coming back anytime soon. I put my shrimp back in 2 days ago and they are back to the same happy selves. I am currently still at my university so i will post up pictures when i get home =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

enjoying life without BGA =) btw. The container in my tank is currently housing a sick rasbora which i am nurturing back to health.. Some slight fungus on the fins.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

please comment =) any suggestions? likes? dislikes?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I really don't have anything to say. I've got no dislikes and all likes 

I think the anubais are looking fantastic. I'm also glad you've gotten rid of your BBA.

how are you liking the gourami?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha thanks AquaStudent =)
I love the dwarf gourami. Such nice personality in that fish and not at all aggressive.. you can just watch it explore the tank for hours on end haha


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hahahaa MOWR MOSS!!! lol. want some ludwigia? im getting a bunch of free stuff on friday... candice is trimmimg her mass. 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

lol yes mowr moss indeed haha.. and ludwigia.. Oooo i might what species?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i dont know.. all iknow is its red! crazy red.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha sweet! hmm as of right now i wont be needing it but thanks for the offer =) don't want to much clashing of colors haha


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

she has some green stuff as well. ill have a tonne.!!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ding Dong, the witch is dead! I am thrilled that the BGA is gone! The tank is also shaping up quite nicely. I can't wait to see it grow in now that you have no more slime algae to worry about.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks sewing. yea i love the fact that its all gone tank looks soo clean now =) i actually like looking at the anubias and grass again. I got 3 more amanos today for algae control there was a deal at my LFS half price so i was like of course. The moment i let them into my tank they went straight for my green rocks it was actually quite funny. I think i might take a video of it and make another video update of my tank haha


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh! If you take a video, that would be cool. I'd love to see it. One of these days I'll get amanos if I can ever get rid of the creepiness factor in my head. So, the video would be like therapy for me.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

VIDEO will be up in a few minutes =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*VIDEO UPDATE*

click on giant letters for a curren video update =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha enjoy the shrimp sewing =)


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice tank!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Chad =D


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is nice. Are you going for the cluster in the corner look or are you going to max it out? I like the simple cluster in the corner look. It focuses more on the fish movement.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

i wanna keep it tight and simple for the clustered area. the only filling out i'll do is with the dwarf hairgrass so that.. exactly. the fish movement is more focused. i wanna try to fit in some bolbitis or something in the back of the cluster create some more depth. because its seems flat to me. The crypts will fill the midle nicely but for an actual background i feel i need something more. But i will definately keep the corner clustered im not maxing it out.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep, I looked again and some Bolbitus would work. You could try some Dwarf Sag too if you trim the ends to keep it from spreading too far.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

that would be interesting too just to add some leaf variation in the grass.. it would look nice blending with the crypts too.. hmm decisions decisions. haha


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

.Mko. said:


> haha enjoy the shrimp sewing =)


How cool is that! I actually like Amano shrimp now. (They are not as scary as I had imagined. Actually, I was enjoying watching them pick on the rock. )

You know, I am starting to like this video updating. It makes everything more dimensional, doesn't it. Your tank looks even better in the videos than it does in the pictures. Thanks for the update.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

That video is awesome Mko. It really shows off your tank and how well it's doing.

The amanos picking at the rock had to be my favorite part


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha sewing,
I totally agree with you i feel like video updates are just awesome and do give so much more dimension. I also like being able to showcase the live movement of the tank.

AquaStudent,
Thanks haha there's a lot of algae on those rocks i wonder if they can slowly pick away at it haha woek up early this morning turned on my lights and there they were still busy picking away the the driftwood and rocks LOL.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You know I want more videos from this point on, right? Those amanos are really something else. Still no sign of BGA?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha no problem sewing i love making them =) haha and nope BGA is destroyed and not comming back hahahaha. lots of pearling this morning =) anubias and crypts are just enjoying it. looks like everything is going smooth.... FOR NOW T_T


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad to hear it, Mko. I'm always fascinated with people that can take a steady video. Mine are even shaky with a tripod. :hihi: Wonderful news on the BGA gone and pearling in progress. Keep up the good work.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Got home early from university so i thought i'd snap a couple shots.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i love the green on the rocks! it makes it look so natural! i am getting more and more green on mine and i think they look better and better. my 15 is my favorite tank by far. i planted some ludwigia... in the 40 and the 15.. ill snap pics today and post em! exciting!!!

Amy

P.S. your moss is growing like a weed.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha thanks amy!
lolol and awesome signature. 
yea i love the green on the rocks too i was thinking of going all OCD algae dictator on those rocks but then i stepped back and was like.. NAhh.
yea the christmas moss has finally taken full flight and is growing a lot I just trimmed it a few days ago and look at it now. I think i might try making the piece of dw into a moss tree and seeing how that fits in the tank. 

Can't wait to see your ludwigia =)


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Mko this tank looks amazing! It looks so natural and I love it! how are you liking the rasboras?

Are you going to get the Chili Rasboras?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha thanks AquaStudent.

And yes, once they come in i'll get them. They are soo hard to get up here. Im sure i can fit a couple more saying they are such a small fish =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pictures! It's really looking good now that the BGA is gone. I agree with Amy on the rocks. The algae is awesome on them! Did you have to do anything special to get them to grow on the rocks and no where else?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

well.. the rocks are the spot of highest light intensity in the tank which explains why the algae shows up on them. The rest of my tank is pretty shaded due my frogbit providing a nice shady floating cover that acts as an algae block for the rest of the tank i guess. but other than that. nope. I dont paint my rocks with "seachem algae flourish" or anything like that haha


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, seachem algae flourish. Great new product, no? LOL. I like the natural look to them. You're giving me lots of ideas for my scape.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

got bored... so i shot a video of my rasbora school since i havent really focused on them much in my videos i wanted to show more of their movement through the tank. I love that my CPD's are schooling with my Hengeli's.. video should be up soon. Did a small trim of the crypts as well as they were getting a bit crowded. Same with the moss.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*Video*


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That cherry shrimp on the rock was too cute. She was such the camera hog, very adorable.  I can't believe how unshy your CPDs are in a smaller tank. Mine never ventured out like that until I put them in the 55 gallon. Thanks for the video update. Things are looking better every day.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

yea its so strange my cpd's were never shy to begin with. After the first day they immediately started schooling with my Hengeli Rasboras. I love that cherry shrimp so bright and red =) such a cutie.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i love the video and the calming music! just the kind of stuff you want to hear when you are watching your tank.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha love jazzy piano music with my fish tank =) best way to meditate at the end of the day.. [not like literally HUMMMMM meditation.. just relaxing time]


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

will be taking another update video later as well as snapping some pictures. The christmas moss has really taken off and is starting to form a very lush looking tree. Im going to wait for it to grow out a bit more before I really trim it down. Fish are doing great too. 

All my rasbora's are starting to show very bright colors since starting to feed them live food. Only down side is algae is starting to creep in.. not BGA (thank god) but the usual hair algae here and there and some staghorn also.. going to try to lessen my light period and increase the Co2 and Nitrates.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*(Last Week)*


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

im only giving my tank 4 hours a day but im still gettin algea! and i think i saw some BBA in it.. on some moss!!! its pretty amazing! do you want some baby cherries? i have way to many.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sure i'll take some amy =)
tell me when you make a trip to edmonton haha

Here's an update on Tom's 30 Gallon (the one i scaped)
It's really grown in


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

wow that looks great! it look so much larger than a 30 too.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

im liking that 30 for sure! wanna come out and scape my 55 :hihi: LOL

ill let you know a couple days in advance. im pretty sure i still got your #  

i agree with it looking bigger then a 30!! must be all those small fish  jk

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha yea we both think so also LOL love it though 30 gallon long <3 i love his hydrocotyle hope mine turns out the same


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Alright everyone long time no update because i've been really busy with school but here it is. Grass is growing so lush and healthy while im now battling staghorn and BBA. upping Co2 has stopped further spread of BBA so now its just up to me to spot dose the rest the staghorn is really unsightly though it has gotten into my moss tree and im not sure how to get ried of all of it? excel? H202? oh well. also i will not be getting the Chili Rasboras but instead will be picking up the maculatas. I personally think that having a school of them will compliment both the galaxy and hengeli rasboras.

If you look at these pictures you can see that maculata is like a combination of galaxy and hengeli. i love it.





























These three species will look great in this tank. Im looking to grab aabout 10 of the small microrasboras to finally fully stock my tank.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

nice! the grass is looking lush indeed!! i think the 3 species will make the tank look perfect! i love this scape. its not symmetrical and i think it works extremely well. 

thanks for the update Mirko!

when is your next school break? 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the comment amy 

Well im done on the 15th but my last exam is on the 28th so basically just april and then im done =D haha. after that its just pure relaxation and aquascaping for me haha.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

NICE! ~~~~~ < thats spring relaxing breezes... 

have you been to aquarium central yet? its a good store! i liked it alot! 

your break works out perfect! ill bring you shrimps then. hopefully i can give you enough so that your gourami doesnt stuff his face!!! 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha yea im sure he wont mind some spring shrimp and aquarium central? no not yet where is it at? the new natures corner location has some great stocks too =) thats where im picking up my microrasboras. they also have a new plant shipment


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

sweet. i have yet to go to the natures corner new location. i have seen pics tho  

here is the kijiji link. they have been open just over a month and have the best stock ive seen in a long time. no dead fish at all!!!! 

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Aquarium-Central-W0QQAdIdZ267505655

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

HOLy bananas. thats crazy i will for sure check it out thanks for the heads up=D


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

HOLY bananas is right! omg! 

Amy


BAH one post per 30 second limit.... grrrr


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

that store looks fantastic! Why does it have to be in Canada? Can't you guys move everything to someplace a bit less...cold?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

yea im going to go check it out today =) haha


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL awesome!!! 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The tank looks great even with the algae woes. Thanks for the update, I was just about to start asking where you've been.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

after a long time waiting they are finally in =)
















































YES soo excited i might get a few more they are so small =P


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

And Amy when you see this this is the updated video of Nature's Corner =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDRDCs9_eTI&feature=player_embedded#at=53


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Ooh you must be so excited!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

ohh yeeaa.. haha i keep watching them school.. such a colorful school now. flashes of orange, black, red, stripes, spots, dots  it is quite entertaining


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Video Update​ 

_=D 2 months in the making..._​


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

awesome!!! im excited! i havent seen the video but ill catch up!

 

Amy

Awesome!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

thank you thank you =)


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got the video loading  (slow internet this will take awhile) but from the photos it looks great.

How are they doing in the tank?

EDIT: Nice name btw


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

They are doing fantastic the lights are off now and they are beginning to pick their resting areas among the long crypt leaves. Earlier they fit well with my hybrid school of rasboras they were schooling tightly with the galaxies and hengeli's quite a site acutally =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

woke up this morning and the maculata are starting to show some brilliant colors. I have a dominant male with a very bright red color to him =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, that idea of using the magnet floater to hold up the bag is simply brilliant. I'm so amazed at that.

Video is great. I love getting to see the fish in action. I am surprised at how comfortable your galaxy rasboras (cpds) are to be out in the open. The maculatas are really good at dithering them out, huh? Those are cute little guys. I didn't realize how small they were. How is the gourami fairing with the other fish? I love those little guys but was afraid they'd be too aggressive.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

my dwarf gourami is too busy snooping around the tank and staring at random patches of moss or left over food to even pay attention to any of the other fish. sometimes he'll give them a warning if they are too close to his "investigative territory" but other than that he is so good with them. Yea my galaxies are always out chasing each other or running after the hengeli rasboras.


my amanos are starting to get big too. haha i have one thats bigger than my gourami LOL! and they just graze like cattle all day long.

The maculatas are really small haha if i had to choose only them i good fit at over 20 in a 15 gallon haha. i've noticed dominant males in all three species starting to get really good colors. I have a dominant galaxy rasbora with very dark details =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like a ham. I've always liked gouramis. They are one of my favorite fish. I found that the male cpds became really territorial the older they got. 

That's great news on the galaxy. Sounds like he's ready to breed. I've noticed the colors would get really intense a few days prior to the mating. 

Haha, cattle. That is appropriate. I didn't realize they got so large. Did I tell you I got red claw shrimp? You'll be proud, I'm not so scared of them now.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

congratulations on conquering your shrimphobia =) do you have pictures? i'd love to see


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

thats so good that they are so happy in there. your gourami is the cutest. maybe when i get my 55 set up ill have to get a dawrf one. they sound so darn cute! 

MOO

Amy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, lol. I am now _shrimpnervous_. Not completely over the monster shrimp, but working on it slowly. They are starting to get cuter by the day for me.  Here's a link to a few macro shots: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1351431-post1458.html There are a ton in the journal a few pages prior to these.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

hahaa he is definately cute. Yea you should totally get one they have such great personality in an aquarium =) he is my curious mr. ceruleus. haha


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

hahaha wow that thing is awesome. there is a very unique look to it =) and it just looks soo happy munching down on its food. lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

If I didn't have bettas in there I would. I've heard some species of labyrinth fish typically don't mix well. The two bettas squabble enough as it is. He's the cutest. Not good at sharing, but still adorable.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

how big is that red clawed shrimp?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Right now, I'd say a little over 2 inches. Cardinal Tetra (the guy I got them from) told me they can get up to 4 inches. They are great at picking up food. I don't remember seeing such a hard worker.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha sounds like quite the interesting specimen =) the maculatas colors continue to glow =) they always group together amongst the crypt leaves when the lights go off it is awesome.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll get some video this week if you like of the shrimp. They are pretty awesome. How cool about the maculatas. I am glad you picked them.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

yea im glad i made the decision to get them too =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Mko, where have you been? I hope studying isn't getting you too bogged down. How about an update on your lovely tank for Amy and myself?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i agree. we miss you MIRKO!!!!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

IM ALIVE.

Sorry I have been gone for a while... a long while but im finally able to post again. I was swamped with school, work, school, work. AND now new job. at my LFS =) sadly my 15 gallon has experienced neglecteritis and now sports the craziest of black beards... I could call some of my rocks pirates they've gotten so hairy. But no worries i will be purging my tank for the next few weeks and everything will be back to tip top shape. No pictures yet. BUT... i have been put in charge of all the fish tanks at my LFS and I have happily scaped them.

I will post pictures up of our stores profile tank. the Fluval 85 gallon display tank which i have turned into a nice underwater forest with E.tenellus, Crypts, Lilies, Hygro Sunset, Hygro Corymbosa. It is filled with a school of Congo Tetras, Cardinal Tetras and 5 german blue rams and a bunch of fancy pleco's =). It has kept me busy over the past month. 

I have also maintained 2 nano fluval Ebi's that look pretty decent. I will be sure to post pictures in a couple of days. Im just really excited to be back online =P


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

haha Pirates 

Even though you're in an epic fight with BBA it seems you've had a very productive month. I would love to see the tanks you scaped at your LFS. They sound awesome!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

ill bring my camera to work tomorrow =)


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Dang u have went through hell with fish tanks lol. great job tho!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*Hey everyone,*

I took some pictures of the tanks I maintain at my LFS =)
Feel free to make suggestions on improvements especially on the Fluval Osaka tank (cube) and ill be sure to make adjustments. Scaping is just fantastic when i can jus take all the materials i need right off the counter without worrying about a budget =). The main profile tank (85 gallon) is the one im working the most on right now. 

Im thinking of changing the long tank into an iwagumi tank with a nice school of rasboras in it and a strong current. As for the nano's they're just for fun and I dont really pay Too much attention to them ATM.


*Long Tank: Approx 30ish Gallons*














































































*Fluval Osaka Cube*




























*Fluval Flora Nanos*




































































*Fluval 85 Gallon Profile Tank*


















































































Enjoy And please give me some feedback on any suggestions =). Also on the last tank please tell me whether or not you guys want the wisteria gone from the log or not im on the fence about it... it looks really bad. but i've been getting mixed reports. Let me know. =) Happy Scaping.

Mko


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Video uploading as we speak


----------



## Aquariumboy123 (Apr 15, 2011)

Those are bad ass! nice work.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha thanks =P


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

VIDEO​


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

im liking! those are some awesome tanks!! man i want free stuff right off the shelf.. i gotta say the lotus' are my favorite plants! now all i have to find is the store so i can ogle in real life.. mmmmmmm

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha thanks amy =) im just glad to be back online and yes the lotus rocks bigtime. Im doing a trim tomorrow haha. I know you like rams there's 5 pretty german blues in there. So cutee!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

sssooooo CUTE CUTE! i <3 Rams.. i am partial to Bolivians but i think its just because i had some really great ones! you will have to do a trim update! :O now that we know you are back we can harrass you about more pictures!! :hihi:

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha you know me =)
pictures galore. omg plus the algae dictator is back in power after a hard fought revolution. purging begins this week haha.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

HAZAH! *fist pump* purge PURGE!!! :hihi:

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

:hihi:
..Algae Beware...


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

here's a video update of the tanks I keep at work

VIDEO​


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I will be doing a trim at work and im debating whether or not i should remove the wisteria growing on the driftwood. You can kinda see it in this picture and it's a little bit more unsightly in real life but then at some angles it does look good. I need some oppinions please let me know what you guys think. get rid of it or keep it?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow Mko Those tanks look fantastic! Nice job with them! I'm glad I didn't walk into your store. I'd feel so intimidated by their awesomeness!

It's hard to say about the wysteria. The DW looks really cool when it's nearly fully covered with some dark patches but trimming it would give it more space to grow :/ I'm no help!

I can't wait to watch your videos when I get off work

I'm down for chanting purge! "Purge! Purge! Purge!"


----------



## RyanRX7 (Mar 17, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> HAZAH! *fist pump* purge PURGE!!! :hihi:
> 
> Amy




Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

i need ideas for a good long and thin plant for the back of the 85 gallon tank.. i was thinking some sort of Val. anyone know a really nice thin Val species? or even giant hairgrass?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

What about Corkscrew Vals? A combination of corkscrew vals and regular vals might be a cool effect. I don't think I have ever seen that combination before (although I'm sure it's out there).

They will also help grow quickly and should help lower nitrates/Algae problems.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

hmm that would add quite the flare hmm.. you may be on to something here. getting gold rams in the tank this friday about 5 of them... stock list right now for that tank is like

-congo tetra
-cardinal tetra
-corydoras sterbai
-German Blue Ram
-Albino pleco
-bushy nose pleco


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome display tanks, I really like that Fluval Osaka Cube. I wish I had the chance to design aquascapes with unlimited resources and budget, I think that would be a lot of fun. I'd agree with removing the wisteria and adding vals to the background, the combo of vals that Aquastudent mention would look interesting. The wisteria leaf pattern just doesn't meld well with the rest of the plants which I think is the problem with it.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Ooo thanks for the insight RION i will actually be removing the wisteria and trimming the hygro corymbosa down tomorrow to make room for vals. i've placed an order for them but im not sure how big they will be when they get to my store. 

Do you think i should do anything with that osaka? i sometimes feel it lacks hardscape i mean the only hardscape it has is this rock thats long been lost in the dense growth.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Maybe a piece of driftwood pointing up towards the left between the foreground and background plants to add contrast to the plants. The driftwood is less likely to get fully lost in a setup like that.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

hmm..big drift wood like log shape... or branchy extending drift wood?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

.Mko. said:


>


So stunning!! I wouldn't change a thing, but that's just me.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

I would think branchy extending driftwood, though the branches need a little mass to them.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Those are fantastic!!! Great job mko! I'm excited to see more of your displays. Well worth the wait for you.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks =) i was waiting for you to drop by haha its been a while


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Added 3 roselines and 5 gold rams to the 85 gallon scape today they are looking great will snap some pics on monday


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

some updates on my 15 gallon,
still trying to clear it up of algae, got a new GLO T5 fixture on it from work with a 6700k bulb on it pulled some crypts to see the old hardscape that I originally wanted to stand out but had lost in the dense growth.

Here are also some pictures of my sister's 20 gallon tank where i am growing out some spikey and christmas moss. It is stocked with meteor white clouds and fancy guppies. There are also sakura red cherries that i just recieved today.

I also purchased a 5.5 gallon that I house a silver dragon plakat beta that i have recently acquired but have on hold at the store still, and am using the 7.2 gallon cube i had to house the female guppies my sister has. (Don't want hybrids)


Here's the Pics Enjoy!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

maculatas are doing great now


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

looking to also buy brigittae since a new store opened up near me and they sell boraras brigittae for only 78 cents! WOOT. and im also going to try to breed the fancy whiteclouds since they look so awesome.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

getting my dragon plakat on friday.. im so stoked =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

did more spot dosing on that terrible bba today i hope i get rid of it eventually its reallly unsightly on those rocks.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Mko this looks awesome. I can't wait to see the brigatte and your new betta.

Also, I'm holding a contest that I really think you should enter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOPXbjD3FCk


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Your tanks are looking really nice. Love the roselines!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> Mko this looks awesome. I can't wait to see the brigatte and your new betta.
> 
> Also, I'm holding a contest that I really think you should enter.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOPXbjD3FCk


 
If only i didnt have such a bad BBA outbreak haha but ill make a video for sure =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

TankZen said:


> Your tanks are looking really nice. Love the roselines!


 
Thank you =)!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

getting my plakat tomorrow im soo excited!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

any comments on my sisters tank btw? she's only starting also and wants some feed back (its the one with all the moss and crypts)


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

You guys should be stoked about that plakat, absolutely beautiful silver dragon plakat.. i was about to buy it but ended up getting a red dragon instead.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Got my Halfmoon Dragon Plakat today and also 12 brigittae here's some pics of the betta in its 5.5 gallon tank. Im keeping it bare bottom for easy maintenance for now. Brigittae pics will come tomorrow.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

betta is doing awesome haha put him into my 7.2 cube with the female guppies and they are all getting along well im also picking up a pure halfmoon white today for my girlfriend haha and brigittae are schooling with the maculatas


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

that sounds awesome! Wherever you're getting these bettas seems like an awesome place!
Pure white halfmoons! Silver dragonscale pkts


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

so i spontaneously decided to buy an eheim filter for my 15 gallon and I am quite happy with my new toy haha I also picked up a pure white halfmoon betta which I will be giving to my gf as a surprise =)


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow awesome halfmoon, was it the one in that tank with the cories. As for all the fish there's a new store in town that kicks serious ass! 

Remember call it a very expensive rose that needs the care.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks haha yea ill be sure to tell her haha so much personality and yes its the one from the cory tank.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I think its been a while since i've done an update of equipment and fauna etc. of this tank so i thought i'd put up some updated specs.
*
Lighting:*

GLO light Fixture with single T5HO (6700k) bulb

*Filtration:*

Eheim 2213
Mini Elite (for increased circulation)

*Substrate:*

Bottom Layer- Flourite Sand
Top Layer- Geosystem Gravel

*Co2:*

jaggedfury paintbal regulator 
Mr. Aqua ceramic Co2 diffusor

*Flora:*

Java Moss
Anubias nana petite
Eleocharis parvula
Narrow Leave java fern
Cryptocoryne wendtii Mi oya
Christmas moss
Hydrocotyle Verticillata

*Fauna:*

11 x Boraras Brigitae (Chili Rasbora)
7 x Boraras Maculatus (Three-spot Rasbora)
5 x Trigonostigma Hengeli (Hengeli Rasbora)
6 x Galaxy Rasbora
1 x Powder blue dwarf gourami


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, this tank is looking really good! It looks like you won the BBA battle  Love all the rasboras too!!!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful 1/2 moon!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

thank you =) he's definately a handsome one


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, here's a Video Update of the Tank. Its a lengthy one so I hope you all enjoy =)

VIDEO​


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, this tank looks very pretty!

I hope your C. lalia survives and doesn't succumb to disease.

I love your Bettas, they look very pretty but your Milk Halfmoon looks blind, still very pretty though.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice video. I like the song choice as well


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

First, that song is amazing! Who is that? I want to add to my small jazz collection now. 

I love the new bettas, they are fantastic. I can only imagine how great they look in person.

Your video makes your tank look more impressive, pictures don't do it justice. The algae isn't so bad now, looks like you are getting a handle on it.

Oh, and I like how you used that light for two tanks. That's smart.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> First, that song is amazing! Who is that? I want to add to my small jazz collection now.
> 
> I love the new bettas, they are fantastic. I can only imagine how great they look in person.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sewing,
I was wondering when you were going to throw a comment my way haha, the song is called "Fragrance of Dark Coffee" its a great track. I hope I get an even better hand on the algae though. It still disturbs me a bit. I love my new bettas as well =) lots of character in both of them, Ill be sure to make an update video on them soon too.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

limeslide said:


> Wow, this tank looks very pretty!
> 
> I hope your C. lalia survives and doesn't succumb to disease.
> 
> I love your Bettas, they look very pretty but your Milk Halfmoon looks blind, still very pretty though.


 
Its actually not blind, if you look carefully its actually scaling over the eyes that it gets from its "dragon scale genes" it see's perfectly fine and always ready to greet me when I wave my finger near the tank. Yea I hope Mr.Gourami lives a long life too. I named him Ceruleus (Blue in Latin) He's very active and constantly curious, a great personality to the tank.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

.Mko. said:


> Thanks Sewing,
> I was wondering when you were going to throw a comment my way haha, the song is called "Fragrance of Dark Coffee" its a great track. I hope I get an even better hand on the algae though. It still disturbs me a bit. I love my new bettas as well =) lots of character in both of them, Ill be sure to make an update video on them soon too.


I'm always lurking on your journal, but lately I've been taking some time off from the forum. I try not to post more than one day a week until I get caught up on life stuff. I always check in to see what's going on in your area, though. :thumbsup:

I love your little tank, algae or no algae, you'll get it taken care of in no time. That is a great song. I'm going to see if I can find a used copy of it. I really like it.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> I'm always lurking on your journal, but lately I've been taking some time off from the forum. I try not to post more than one day a week until I get caught up on life stuff. I always check in to see what's going on in your area, though. :thumbsup:
> 
> I love your little tank, algae or no algae, you'll get it taken care of in no time. That is a great song. I'm going to see if I can find a used copy of it. I really like it.


Oh haha that makes sense then =) i was worried that i had been forgotten. haha :icon_cry: but yea get that jazz track its great for playing in the evening. It really gets you in a relaxed mood. Im all excited because of all my new toys and I hope they help get everything back on track.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

.Mko. said:


>


Looks very nice.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> Its actually not blind, if you look carefully its actually scaling over the eyes that it gets from its "dragon scale genes" it see's perfectly fine and always ready to greet me when I wave my finger near the tank. Yea I hope Mr.Gourami lives a long life too. I named him Ceruleus (Blue in Latin) He's very active and constantly curious, a great personality to the tank.


Oh great!  That's good, he sounds like quite the character, lol. 

Ceruleus is a nice name, and any Gourami is a good add to any aquarium, they are very cute and eager to greet.... now, if _C. lalia_ wasn't being massively produced the way it is, and we could have this fish with out having to worry about saying goodbye in a period shorter than a year.  

Your tank looks very pretty.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

added 3 RCS to the tank today more of them to come. The tank has really shaped up after the new filtration, and now the algae is slowly starting to dissipate after a few excel purges. All is well =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

.Mko. said:


> Oh haha that makes sense then =) i was worried that i had been forgotten. haha :icon_cry: but yea get that jazz track its great for playing in the evening. It really gets you in a relaxed mood. Im all excited because of all my new toys and I hope they help get everything back on track.


You're never forgotten, lol. I love your tanks. Life is getting me side tracked. I am glad to hear the algae is abating! I used to listen to a lot of jazz in college, it helped me study.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

driftwood starting to clean up 










FTS of the day










Welcome to your new home










Sky the plakat betta investigating his surroundings.










Albus the white halfmoon










thats right everyone the moss tree is comming back =P (spikey moss this time around)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

so cool! im so Happy the moss tree is back! i tried it and failed!! damned sting never stayed tight!!! your shrimp is so ~CUTE CUTE~. i squealed when i saw it! lol my cats r looking at me wierd!! 

the driftwood is looking awesome! the algea is going away YAY! 

your bettas are so awesome. all my favorite ones are either the white/purpleish color and white/redish color. ive had a few bettas but im sad to say that i didnt have very good living condintions. thank god ive learned!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

im looking to get about 3 or 4 more rcs shrimp strictly for viewing not breeding purposes into this tank.. and im currently brainstorming scapes for the 5.5 gallon moss tree tank as well as the 7.2 gallon cube.. this will be fun


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

oh exciting! where are you getting the RCS?

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

good morning amy =) im getting the RCS from Tuan =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

good morning!  oh thats great! how are they in your water? do you have to use RO?

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

so far they've been just fine in regular water
im not sure if i should get RO do you use RO?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

no i dont. ive heard some ppl have to use it in canada due to our liquid rock but maybe these shrimps are bred in water similar to ours

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha yay well your shrimp are living the life in alberta water soo i think ill keep it regulare im excited RCS are too cute.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol!!! they are [email protected]!!!!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

currently in vegas on a road trip will be here for a bit and then on my way to anaheim anyone know spots i can check out with good aquarium/ fish supplies?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I have recently got back from my vacation to the US and now its time to get things back on track... 

First I have been donated a 30 gallon tank and another 15 gallon tank by a kind lady who is moving and will be starting a seperate journal for my plans on the 30 gallon tank. 

New Additions:
-10 more CRS
-A pair of Orange Dwarf Crayfish (Female is already berried)

I am excited by the crayfish arrival it has been my dream to finally have crays that wont destroy the planted tank in my posession and if mrs. cray is successful delivering her eggs I will also be very very happy. Ill snap pictures as soon as i can =)


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tanks, great designs


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi everyone finally back on after disapperaing for about 3 months

So..... after a long break and a lot of neglect this has happened.











































oh the shame of neglect... months of university and a very busy schedule lead to no water changes for almost 3 months and the biggest algae outbreak i've ever experienced. It was only thanks to the ADA/AGA thread by Frank that i was compelled to do something and save my once great tank..

Soo i went to work..
-Cleaned my eheim pipes and did a filter maintenance
-huge water change and removal of as much hair algae as possible


















then I introduced the army:
- x 11 amano shrimp
- x 3 siamese algae eaters (temporary until they grow bigger)


















3 days later.. after daily water changes and excel dosing and getting back on track with fertilization and cleaning out my co2 diffuser (it was clogged by GDA) things are starting to clear up again










3 SAE's schooling and hard at work










C.lalia looking nice and plump










My rasbora school: Trigostigma hengeli, galaxy rasbora, Boraras maculata, Boraras urophthalmoides



































daily waterchanges will continue for about a week to regain the balance.

So yea please comment and tell me what you guys think =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

YAY YOUR BACK!! yikes! that algea was BAD!!! lol! ive never had hair algea but it looks nasty! 

im so pumped to see how good the amanos clean it all up! 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

lol its an army! total of 14 amanos in my tank right now and 3 siamese algae eaters LOL! algae genocide...


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

video of course:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lFtOCzoRZU&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

FTS's of the day


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

wow that looks great! The algae outbreak was pretty intense but you definitely had an algae genocide!

The anubias on the left side is looking amazing. It looks so healthy.

What is the plant just right of center that is growing around the driftwood. It looks similar to pennywort but looks much more mushroomy. I absolutely love that look. I have never seen anything like that before.

I've tried growing pennywort underneath my driftwood before to try and get a look like that but it's never really worked out.

I've got your video loaded and I plan to watch it tonight.

Thanks for the update!

Are you still working at that fish store while studying at Univ? Do you still have the maintenance over those tanks?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

looking great! are you gunna do a FTS daily to see progress??? 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> looking great! are you gunna do a FTS daily to see progress???
> 
> Amy


 
Yup thats my plan =D just to see the work those amanos do on the algae


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> wow that looks great! The algae outbreak was pretty intense but you definitely had an algae genocide!
> 
> The anubias on the left side is looking amazing. It looks so healthy.
> 
> ...


 
Haha thanks man,

The plant is hydrocotyle verticillata and i love it so far. I still work at the petstore sneaking in 1-2 shifts a week next time im in ill take a picture of the work tanks. Unfortunately not being there a lot has also led to neglect of a few tanks. But... i still keep the really big profile tank well maintained as well as the fluval flora nano tank (with the tree)


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is awesome. Glad to see you back! That outbreak/neglect was bad  Id cant wait to see this come back together. Props for daily pics too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice scape! The negative space on the right is quite nice and I like how you can see through the anubias in the background. Makes it feel deep.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Wingsdlc said:


> Nice scape! The negative space on the right is quite nice and I like how you can see through the anubias in the background. Makes it feel deep.


Thank you, I like the addition of the back light to create the depth too.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

chad320 said:


> This is awesome. Glad to see you back! That outbreak/neglect was bad  Id cant wait to see this come back together. Props for daily pics too! :thumbsup:


yup day by day just finished doing another water change right now that hair algae was bad... haha :frown:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have fought this battle a few times myself and something that helped me was a bamboo shishkabob skewer. The algae sticks to it, and you just twist it up. If you get them long enough you dont even have to get your hands wet.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

chad320 said:


> I have fought this battle a few times myself and something that helped me was a bamboo shishkabob skewer. The algae sticks to it, and you just twist it up. If you get them long enough you dont even have to get your hands wet.


 
thanks for the tip ill try that next time  hands are always wet for me haha


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Todays water change:


























I wasn't able to take a picture of the amanos but they were flying as soon as the water level started getting to low for them most of the time they are hiding in the holes of the rocks so I dont really notice all 14 amanos but during the water change I sure did.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here are this morning's shots:










































looks like the amanos have been going at it. The main piece of driftwood already looks a lot cleaner. I will continue to dose excel on spots of BBA and daily water changes continue till friday.

Dosed excel, and flourish this morning and fed the fish live brineshrimp (homegrown)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's an update on plant and fauna on this tank:

Plants:
-Anubias nana
-Java fern sp. Narrow
-Java moss
-Spiky moss
-Eleocharis parvula
-Hydrocotyle verticillata
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Mi oya"
-Rotala rotundifolia

Fauna:
- 6 x Boraras maculatus
- 3 x Galaxry rasbora
- 4 x Trigostigma hengeli
- 10 x Boraras uropthalmoides
- 14 x Cardina Japonica
- 3 x Crossocheilus siamensis (temporary)

lost a few galaxy rasboras but other than that the stock has been really good. The SAE's are just here for temporary purposes and will be moved to the 30 gallon later on.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Holy cleanup, batman! That is a dramatic before and after cleanup! I must say, I am loving how the tank is looking right now with those crypts. It's very beautiful.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Holy cleanup, batman! That is a dramatic before and after cleanup! I must say, I am loving how the tank is looking right now with those crypts. It's very beautiful.


Hey! i was wondering when you would comment... thank you, thank you it took many hours to clean all of it up.. i still am actually as i type this message my hands are still wet from the most recent water change.. daily water changes for a week just to get everything back on balance.. siamese algae eaters are getting fat too!!


Did a filter clean today and cleaned out all the pipes and intakes and outflows since they were starting to get gunky again.. trying to get into the practice of keeping them well maintained for when I plan to buy lily pipes.


Will post another daily FTS tomorrow cheers


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

haha, i'm going to guess i won't be seeing you in ecology class tomorrow then ! 
Keep cleaning er up!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

lool i'll be there.. xD


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

FTS's of the day










































Enoy =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

looks like excel has killed off the bba (white fuzzy stuff on the wood). Will do another waterchange later tonight and keep up with potassium and excel dosing


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

I must say the lighter background really helps bring out the colours in your tank, and makes the algae a bit less visible with the hihger contrast level


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

there is less algae on it too Algae army doing its job


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

its looking better and better everyday  jealous! 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks amy its tons of work too LOL


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

How could I not comment on one of my favorites? How much of a water change are you doing daily? By the way, I really like the white background.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> How could I not comment on one of my favorites? How much of a water change are you doing daily? By the way, I really like the white background.


WOOT im one of the favourites =D thanks! everyday its about 70% water changes and its done wonders.. killed off a lot of the spores because of the air contact. I like the white background too =D my amanos only come out at night though which is funny. During the day they hide in amano cave. aka my main rock since it has a lot of interconnected holes which is perfect for them.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I bet that is cute to see them hiding out. I have this big bush of HM in the front of my 55. At feeding time, you'll see shrimp crawling out from it like little rats. Cute! LOL, yeah I love your tank, I think you did a great job and I hate that my 15 never had much style. I wish I could do 70% water changes. There is something funky going on with our water right now. :/


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you for all the compliments =) im happy you think so and will continue to battle away algae... there's still a lot of potential in this one.. and funky water? define funky


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

*FEEDING VIDEO
CLICK ME*​ 
enjoy =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I thought i'd rewind a few pages and look at how far i've progressed on this tank from the first day amy aka SkyGrl passed me this awesome 15 gallon tank... Thank you again Amy this tank would not be possible without your contribution =)

*THE BEGINNING*










*NOW*










Went from a 10 gallon to a 10 gallon leaking to a 15 gallon happy with the experience i've gained along the way =)
Did not notice how much the Anubias actually grew..


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Funky = fish die after a water change. There is a lot of gasses in the water and due to the recent change in weather, it's worse as the colder the water, the more gaseous. If I change more than 20%, the otos start dying. If I do less than that, they are fine and dandy. It's frustrating as I now have to change the water more frequent and some algae is starting to take hold.

That is an amazing before and after shot! And now that I see the black and white background side by side, I am loving it so much that I may do that when I move the 15 over.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Funky = fish die after a water change. There is a lot of gasses in the water and due to the recent change in weather, it's worse as the colder the water, the more gaseous. If I change more than 20%, the otos start dying. If I do less than that, they are fine and dandy. It's frustrating as I now have to change the water more frequent and some algae is starting to take hold.
> 
> That is an amazing before and after shot! And now that I see the black and white background side by side, I am loving it so much that I may do that when I move the 15 over.


 
how about using bottled RO water for a while?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

FTS's of the day:

Today's topic pearling yes! for the first time since the early beginnings of this tank when i had no inhabitants and used to crank co2 full blast I finally saw signs of healthy pearling.




























































I've also noticed though that the hair algae is still growing back in the areas around the DHG. I've been doing daily water changes and keeping up with my regular dosing with an 8hr light period. Does anyone know how long it usually takes for the balance to finally set in? Is the regrowth still normal even after 5 daily 70% water changes? *All the pros out there please let me know.*


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

eeeeeee gourami is CCCCCUUUUUUUTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEE!!! 

hehehehe what a great shot mko

the pearling is awesome! woop woop! healthy tank again! 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> eeeeeee gourami is CCCCCUUUUUUUTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> hehehehe what a great shot mko
> 
> ...


 
he's such a goof ball. So curious all the time and he's so plump and healthy now haha =D. Im so happy to get a healthy tank back... for now -lifes good-:icon_cool


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

x2 on what Amy said! I'd say it may take a few weeks for the tank to stabilize if not a month. I'd treat it like a new setup. That gourami is such a cutie!!!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> x2 on what Amy said! I'd say it may take a few weeks for the tank to stabilize if not a month. I'd treat it like a new setup. That gourami is such a cutie!!!


alright back to the waiting game then haha. Thanks he has quite the personality.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Todays shots:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

did a water test and found almost no nitrates. This is probably due to the daily water changes. I've been dosing potassium but not nitrates so should i increase the nitrates of the water or will that give the algae another chance to bounce back?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

did another water test before the daily water change and saw a small amount but not much nitrates in the water. Will not having that nitrate level in the water be advantageous to algae growth?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

it was always my thought that nitrates were consumed by plants and algaes as nutrients. Without the nitrates wouldn't there not be anything for the algae to consume and hte plants will be at the advantage because they can collect from their root system?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> it was always my thought that nitrates were consumed by plants and algaes as nutrients. Without the nitrates wouldn't there not be anything for the algae to consume and hte plants will be at the advantage because they can collect from their root system?


 
That's what I was thinking but I wanted to make sure with other peoples oppinions roud:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

This Mornings shots:



















algae army hard at work. The amanos are starting to be less shy and come out of their caves more often now. Its good to see since I always think they have all gone missing or crawled out somehow. My morning count was 11 so im sure the others were just hiding.

Starting to see a lot of new growth in the tank. Hydrocotyle is shooting up new leaves left and right. The anubias growth rate has also seemed to increase as I see many new leaves being formed.

I am still only dosing potassium and excel. Today is my 7th and final daily waterchange. I will switch to every other day after today and will continue to keep up with algae removal duties. I'll try my best to keep posting daily shots but can't make any promises since finals are around the corner.

FTS


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Today's Update:

Did water test to check up on the water nutrients

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0.5 ppm
pH: 7.0
KH: 11.2
GH: 7.2 



















































































Doing a water change after I finish studying at the university later this evening along with more spot dosing of BBA and manual removal of any filamentous algae.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your tank is recovery quite nicely! How many hours are you putting into it on a weekly basis, you think?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Well this past week with all the daily water changes i've spent about an hour or two daily so 7-14 hours lolol


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

did a water change about 5 minutes ago... after a long day of studying I end the night with a little bit of tank maintenance. I lift my mini elite at angle at night now to add more oxygen to the tank overnight. Does getting good aeration at night make a big difference from anyones experience? I know the biological significance in respect to cellular respiration but what is the main significance of getting proper aeration overnight in a planted aquarium?

shots of the plants emersed:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

was bored during a study break so I made a new background wallpaper for my youtube channel


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't take this as fact, but I've read often times that air at night is crucial for livestock and plants to have oxygen to grow. ADA does suggest raising their lily pipes at night. I run low amounts of co2 24/7 and the tank is fine, but I always have a ripple at the surface to help with air exhange. I like the emersed shots greatly, top down are alwas a favorite of mine. Those anubias are practically algae free, now. Oh and nice wallpaper.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

great wallpaper! its getting better and better! i love anubis emersed! it looks so vibrant. 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Don't take this as fact, but I've read often times that air at night is crucial for livestock and plants to have oxygen to grow. ADA does suggest raising their lily pipes at night. I run low amounts of co2 24/7 and the tank is fine, but I always have a ripple at the surface to help with air exhange. I like the emersed shots greatly, top down are alwas a favorite of mine. Those anubias are practically algae free, now. Oh and nice wallpaper.


 
Yea, I just recently started adding the extra aeration at night i'll see if there's any significant difference in terms of either growth rate or overall effect on algae.

The anubias leaves are being cleaned up nicely everyday by both siamese algae eaters and amano shrimp roud:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> great wallpaper! its getting better and better! i love anubis emersed! it looks so vibrant.
> 
> Amy


 
Thanks Amy, the difference that properly maintaining a tank will do. =D greatest algae genocide so far. Im really surprised at the anubias. Even when I neglected the tank the Anubias seemed to be doing really well in the tank. It's starting to get really big though. I dont know if I should keep it in the tank or try to tradei t for Anubias nana sp. petite. :icon_conf what say you?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

This morning's Shots:


































































Off to school for my first final of this semester.. ANATOMY. ahh 

Algae in the hairgrass is starting to disappear good sign =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

After looking at my tank im starting to notice one of the anubias plants starting to grow really really big in proportion to the rest of the tank. In my oppinion it is starting to put the left side of the tank slightly off balance and im thinking of ways to fix it.. 










Should I maybe try relocating it more to the back closer to the rock instead of infront of the driftwood? Or since all of the anubias will eventually grow to this size should I try trading in the anubias in the tank for some Anubias nana var. petite. Or should I do a combination of both to get the classic anubias "leafy look" with variations of big and small leaves?










*Anubias nana var. petite*

Also there is a nice gap in between the rocks and driftwood that I noticed. Im thinking of maybe adding a few fronds of Bolbitis to this opening or at least adding some bolbitis to the area around the crypts to add more leaf variation in the tall plants in the tank. or maybe just replacing the crypts in general for bolbitis I don't know..










*Bolbitis heudelotii*









I also want to highlight the base of my hardscape a little more to give it a more emphasized "Forest Edge" feel while the open areas grow into a nice dwarf hair grass carpet. Im thinking of adding a few rocks covered in moss to the circles in red to create a nice dark outline of the base of the whole structure while removing the round rocks circled in blue to allow the hairgrass to really fill into a nice full carpet. I will trim the growing moss to form triangular carpets creating a nice feeling of "flow" comming off of the hardscape. I'll probably use *christmas moss *for this. That or *spiky moss*










*Any oppinions on how I should tackle this? Would bolbitis grow out to be too big also? Please let me know what you guys think.*


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd love some feedback since I feel biased towards my decision and would appreciate me if someone could either give me a thumbs up for the future plans or a thumbs down and a better suggestion. Please and thanks =)


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice tank!

i think moving the anubias to the back is a good idea. i dont know about bolbitis though


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback it is greatly appreciated. Do you think the bolbitis just doesnt go with the flow of the tank or do you just like that empty space there?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

So the most random thing happened tonight. Its currently 2:45 am here and Im busy studying biology for my final on weds and I went to the kitchen to get a drink of water. At home we have a really big water jug that has a built in filter at the top and when drinking the water It felt incredibly smooth compared to just drinking water out of the tap. 

So I thought... I wonder what this filter does to the actual water chemistry of the water? I pulled out my KH/GH/ph tests and tested the water and the results were awesome:


GH: 7.1
KH: 2.4
pH: 7.0

That is a lot more reasonable then the liquid rock that first comes out of our tap:

GH: 11.2
KH: 7.6
pH: 7.8-8.0

I will definately have to try storing up some water filtered by this "britta" water pitcher and start using it towards water changes


----------



## Bunbuku (Sep 19, 2010)

Bolbitis will get big. You might consider some needle leaf type java fern. The lighter green will help brightrn up that bare area between the dw pieces.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Your tank has recovered nicely, looks like you didn't even had a large outbreak. Thumbs up on the 3 moss covered rocks. The only thing that I'd worry about is that those moss covered rocks might get fluffy.

When I think of a forest edge, I imagine various plants tapering off untill it hits the grassland. If the moss gets fluffy, it might end up looking like boulders.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

PinoyBoy said:


> Your tank has recovered nicely, looks like you didn't even had a large outbreak. Thumbs up on the 3 moss covered rocks. The only thing that I'd worry about is that those moss covered rocks might get fluffy.
> 
> When I think of a forest edge, I imagine various plants tapering off untill it hits the grassland. If the moss gets fluffy, it might end up looking like boulders.


Thanks for the advice ill try it out and just keep it trimmed pretty neatly and the beauty about tying it to rocks is if it doesn't work I can take it right out again. =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Bunbuku said:


> Bolbitis will get big. You might consider some needle leaf type java fern. The lighter green will help brightrn up that bare area between the dw pieces.


That was actually my second option. I'll shop around and see if I can get my hands on a good looking specimen. won't needle leaf java fern also get quite long though?


----------



## Bunbuku (Sep 19, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> That was actually my second option. I'll shop around and see if I can get my hands on a good looking specimen. won't needle leaf java fern also get quite long though?


It can but its easy enough to trim the longer leaves. Bolbitis have a darker green color and might be too dark next to your crypts.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

wow great thread, well done on returning the tank to its previous glory after the aglae infestation.
theis may be old but i think the wisteria in the display looked great


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> wow great thread, well done on returning the tank to its previous glory after the aglae infestation.
> theis may be old but i think the wisteria in the display looked great


Thank you =) which profile tank were you referring to? the really big one?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Bunbuku said:


> It can but its easy enough to trim the longer leaves. Bolbitis have a darker green color and might be too dark next to your crypts.


 
Interesting.. okay I will definately take that into consideration roud: thanks for the tip.. I'll shop around and see if I can find myself a nice bunch to start off with. thank you for your feedback =)


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

.Mko. said:


> I will be doing a trim at work and im debating whether or not i should remove the wisteria growing on the driftwood. You can kinda see it in this picture and it's a little bit more unsightly in real life but then at some angles it does look good. I need some oppinions please let me know what you guys think. get rid of it or keep it?


here it reminds me of ferns growing on trees in the wild bush of nz, looks brilliant!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here are todays shots. Some are from this morning while others are from about 5 minutes ago when I did a water change. Water changes are every second day now.
BBA shows no sign of fighting back and the filamentous algae still remains persistent just not as aggressive as before. Everyday im removing bit by bit and trimming any infected leaves. Im already surprised at how much the tank has improved over a period of about a week.. just looking back at this picture really shows how far its come in such a short period of time:










to now (this morning):











During water change:


























After filled up:

(new moss growth)

















Big anubias


















Constant BBA battle on the rocks.. I think im slowly winning when you compare it to the rock in the "before" picture










aeration for night time










FTS after water change:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> here it reminds me of ferns growing on trees in the wild bush of nz, looks brilliant!


 
thank you very much =) when i have time ill shoot some shots of the work tanks again.. Im a bit embarassed to show them right now since they havent been very well maintained ( my co workers are the "colored gravel looks nice in this planted tank hey?" types) so the tanks aren't super fit right now. But once im done my exams I go back to full time and I;ll be sure to update everyone on that jungle of a tank. roud:


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you have any cover on the intake of the elite mini?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

PinoyBoy said:


> Do you have any cover on the intake of the elite mini?


no just the stock cover it comes with i removed the filter foam inside of it to maximize flow. The elite mini is now my own little powerhead =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Just finished another final. Shots of what i see first thing in the morning:










































i love waking up a little earlier so i can quickly turn on the tank lights and catch the amano army scattered around the tank busy eating away at algae. Wish they came out more during the day since I always feel like they pulled a houdini on me and magicaly disappeared form the tank. But everynight when a couple hours after the lights have turned off I always see all 14 of them curiously investigating the regions of the tank for any new algae growth to feast on... love amanos.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow. That last full tank shot is impressive. You've come a long way. Been checking up with you daily, but I am just blown away with how fast you've turned this around. Have you given much thought to taking the rock out and treating it with straight h2o2?

Nice to see the other tanks are alive and kicking. 

Your amanos sound like my female red claws. Except late at night or feeding time, I never see them. The boys are thankfully more boisterous.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Wow. That last full tank shot is impressive. You've come a long way. Been checking up with you daily, but I am just blown away with how fast you've turned this around. Have you given much thought to taking the rock out and treating it with straight h2o2?
> 
> Nice to see the other tanks are alive and kicking.
> 
> Your amanos sound like my female red claws. Except late at night or feeding time, I never see them. The boys are thankfully more boisterous.


Thank you =) always good to know I have a few followers and not talking to myself haha. I would take the rock out if it wasnt so attached to everything in the tank. the anubias, moss, etc. Pulling it out would cause more disruption then repair. So everytime i do water changes i just spot dose BBA here and there it seems to be slowly working. 

as for my other tanks I might do journals on them too. im slowly collecting reasources for a bigger maybe 33 gallon iwagumi. put thats for future planning. The 20 gallon beside my tank houses a school of long finned white clouds, 8 ottos, and a bunch of different mosses im just growing out for future use: java, weeping moss, spikymoss, and a little bit of fissidens. Its more of my sisters tank, low maintenance, low light, no ferts, no co2 but i think over the holidays i might put an actual scape in it roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

If I typed as much as I lurked, my post count would be 10x's greater. I'd probably break the server. You'll always have me and my friend *lurker* Amy as fans. :biggrin: Yeah, I thought I remembered you had a good reason not to remove the rock, but I couldn't remember why. Seems like you are winning the war. roud:

Too bad you aren't local, I have an empty 33 sitting in a room waiting for a home. That was my plans for it as well. A simple, low tech but pretty tank. Nice to see you might have more for us to lurk on in the future!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> If I typed as much as I lurked, my post count would be 10x's greater. I'd probably break the server. You'll always have me and my friend *lurker* Amy as fans. :biggrin: Yeah, I thought I remembered you had a good reason not to remove the rock, but I couldn't remember why. Seems like you are winning the war. roud:
> 
> Too bad you aren't local, I have an empty 33 sitting in a room waiting for a home. That was my plans for it as well. A simple, low tech but pretty tank. Nice to see you might have more for us to lurk on in the future!


Oh man I know.. im sure if I was local i'd be able to get a whole bunch of interesting things.. the planted tank community up here is still pretty new and developing.. haha my dedicated fans yay =) i'll never forget amy too since she's responsible for the continuation of this whole journal. without her generosity ther would be no "rasboras edge" 


Maybe i'll snap some pics of what i've collected in terms of hardscape materials for my future tanks later today and start a thread for pre tank planning =)


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

.Mko. said:


> thank you very much =) when i have time ill shoot some shots of the work tanks again.. Im a bit embarassed to show them right now since they havent been very well maintained ( my co workers are the *"colored gravel looks nice in this planted tank hey?"* types) so the tanks aren't super fit right now. But once im done my exams I go back to full time and I;ll be sure to update everyone on that jungle of a tank. roud:


*groan* i fail to understand any type of ornament or coloured stuff.
i really admire the fact that you have stuck by your scape and are showing determination and dedication, it really is paying off!

sometimes i wish i lived in a bigger city or overseas were keeping aquariums has a much larger variety and at much lower prices. but then i think that i couldn't live anywhere else, nz is too beautiful.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> *groan* i fail to understand any type of ornament or coloured stuff.
> i really admire the fact that you have stuck by your scape and are showing determination and dedication, it really is paying off!
> 
> sometimes i wish i lived in a bigger city or overseas were keeping aquariums has a much larger variety and at much lower prices. but then i think that i couldn't live anywhere else, nz is too beautiful.


thank you so much. I just couldnt give up on it. It never got to reach its prime and I want to see it after all the grass has grown in and the moss has developed. And I couldnt agree with you more... I want to live in a place where you can grab half the stuff you need out of your back yard.. (asia).

the manager at my lfs doesnt understand this style of aquarium and it makes me want to punch a wall everytime she walks by and asks why didnt you put our new pirate ship ornament in that tank...:angryfire


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

.Mko. said:


> the manager at my lfs doesnt understand this style of aquarium and it makes me want to punch a wall everytime she walks by and asks why didnt you put our new pirate ship ornament in that tank...:angryfire


lets have a nice rant about this, get it out of our system.
i hate the display tanks in my lfs, big white pebbles with a pink castle?
wtf!!
a flippin stingray?? COME ON
a sign that says no fishing?!?! this may be funny for 1 minute then i just gets old and looks stupid!

achieveing a nice simple planted tank can be soo easy and yet people think castle are kool?!?! ok maybe for a 5y/o girl but for adults?!?!

lol that was fun

how fast does your hydrocotyle grow?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> lets have a nice rant about this, get it out of our system.
> i hate the display tanks in my lfs, big white pebbles with a pink castle?
> wtf!!
> a flippin stingray?? COME ON
> ...


well said haha that is basically the same mental process I go through when I see the same things. ugh.

hydrocotyle is actually doing really well now that everything is starting to balance out. It definately is a plant that just takes off with Co2. When it was neglected and had no Co2 it went through 2 months with almost no growth. Now... well now its like I see new shoots every 2-3 days :biggrin: with all the new shoots growing in I can finally trim the ugly bba infested leaves


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

.Mko. said:


> hydrocotyle is actually doing really well now that everything is starting to balance out. It definately is a plant that just takes off with Co2. When it was neglected and had no Co2 it went through 2 months with almost no growth. Now... well now its like I see new shoots every 2-3 days :biggrin: with all the new shoots growing in I can finally trim the ugly bba infested leaves


good to know thanks, i plann on getting some for my 50L when i rescape it.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

so i've seen haha.. great plant i love the feel hydrocotyle gives once it starts to bunch up more. i'll keep an eye out for your thread too now =)


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

when treating bba, do you scrape it off then try and siphon it out?
or do you jst spot treat with excel?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> when treating bba, do you scrape it off then try and siphon it out?
> or do you jst spot treat with excel?


the day before a water change i spot dose with excel. The following evening as im siphoning the water out I scrape of any dying chunks of BBA straight into the siphon (literally hold it right above wherever im working) after the water level goes far enough down that the rock is slightly exposed to air, i take a syringe with about 1.5 ml H202 and apply it to bba on the wood and rocks that is exposed to air for sizzling algae killing fun :icon_lol:. I continue to siphon water to suck up a bit of the H202 residue that finds its way back to the water. Then i fill up and water change is done. just came back from spot dosing the excel actually. I turn of my filter for the time I apply the excel so that it stays at the treated spot rather than flowing around elsewhere. so yea that's what i've been doing to battle it back aside from just keeping the tank well maintained as of late trying to make a full comeback :biggrin:


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

.Mko. said:


> the day before a water change i spot dose with excel. The following evening as im siphoning the water out I scrape of any dying chunks of BBA straight into the siphon (literally hold it right above wherever im working) after the water level goes far enough down that the rock is slightly exposed to air, i take a syringe with about 1.5 ml H202 and apply it to bba on the wood and rocks that is exposed to air for sizzling algae killing fun :icon_lol:. I continue to siphon water to suck up a bit of the H202 residue that finds its way back to the water. Then i fill up and water change is done. just came back from spot dosing the excel actually. I turn of my filter for the time I apply the excel so that it stays at the treated spot rather than flowing around elsewhere. so yea that's what i've been doing to battle it back aside from just keeping the tank well maintained as of late trying to make a full comeback :biggrin:


sounds like a good algae battle.
how many bubles per secound do you have your c02 set too?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

approx 1.5 bps


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

.Mko. said:


> approx 1.5 bps


is your ppm at 30?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> is your ppm at 30?


to tell you the truth i havent specifically checked LOL... i just know its at 1.5 bps, plants are pearling everyday, and i dose excel alongside co2 injection =) that is the extent of my knowledge on how much co2 is actually present in my tank.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

.Mko. said:


> to tell you the truth i havent specifically checked LOL... i just know its at 1.5 bps, plants are pearling everyday, and i dose excel alongside co2 injection =) that is the extent of my knowledge on how much co2 is actually present in my tank.



oh ok, do you run 24/7?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

yup at night i raise my elite mini at an angle to provide extra aeration. 24/7 co2 =)


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

.Mko. said:


> yup at night i raise my elite mini at an angle to provide extra aeration. 24/7 co2 =)


ok, do you think it would be a good idea to have an airpump set on a timer?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

its a good idea if you notice your fish having trouble breathing when the lights go off. Its never a bad thing either. Plants take in oxygen when they're not photosynthesizing for the cellular respiratory functions so i've heard aerating your tank at night can be beneficial to both fish and plants


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

your moss is looking so healthy!  and i do lurk everyday i just usually dont have alot of time to type... 90% of the time i have to take the dog out in the middle of a post then when i come back i get 2 words down and the cat wants out.. Jeeves likes going out side to use the natural litter box... the wood chips... so im always up and down up and down. 

even if you dont start up a journal on the other tank you should give us a sneak peek on this thread heh heh heh.. we seem to have been left out!!!!

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> your moss is looking so healthy!  and i do lurk everyday i just usually dont have alot of time to type... 90% of the time i have to take the dog out in the middle of a post then when i come back i get 2 words down and the cat wants out.. Jeeves likes going out side to use the natural litter box... the wood chips... so im always up and down up and down.
> 
> even if you dont start up a journal on the other tank you should give us a sneak peek on this thread heh heh heh.. we seem to have been left out!!!!
> 
> Amy


haha thank you =) yea it sounds like you have your handsfull over there thats alright they are all very cute. hmmm well since you asked maybe when i get home tonight i'll snap some pictures of the 20 but you'll see nothing but hair algae and shrimp.:icon_lol:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

todays FTS:










editing a video for later tonight


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

looks really good!
i just had a look at the start of the thread, i had to confirm wether or not the stone was white originally XD


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> looks really good!
> i just had a look at the start of the thread, i had to confirm wether or not the stone was white originally XD


 
hahaha! i know its embarassing the contrast haha. I'll get it white again :icon_lol:


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

.Mko. said:


> hahaha! i know its embarassing the contrast haha. I'll get it white again :icon_lol:


 im sure you will.

how long have you been keeping planted tanks?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

im still a newbie to be honest i've been keeping planted tanks for only 2 years but have learned a lot during that time. i love learning and just love the hobby. So relaxing, artistic, expensive but worth it =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

So here's a nice christmas video for everyone. I tried focusing on the small details today and tried catching those sneaky amanos. If you guys pay attention you'll see my dwarf blue gourami try to fit between the anubias and its so funny because he's too fat and can't get through. The way he reverses and tries to swim away is so funny. He looks embarassed. Enjoy !


CHRISTMAS VIDEO CLICK HERE​


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Just finished the waterchange of the day and everything looks pretty good, the rock is definately starting to show more white than ever.. well not including when the tank first started. dosed excel and potassium. Today I used half tap water and half filtered water to refill the tank and I will test water parameters tomorrow to see if it caused any significant changes in water parameters. (kh and gh wise) there are only 3 galaxy rasboras left im thinking of adding 3 more again just to make up for losses. Here are some more emersed shots of the plants. OH and I also trimmed the really tall anubias and moved it further back.


















































be sure to watch the christmas video too =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Water parameters today:

pH: 7.0
GH: 10.08
KH: 5.04

Looks like the filtered water has brought down the values slightly from before ill try experimenting adding more and more of the filtered water as water changes progress.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

will take shots of the rocks i plan to use for my 33 gallon later on tonight


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here are Todays Shots:




































































And here are the rocks I plan to use when I set up my 30 gallon Iwagumi


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Haven't gotten any feed back about my video yet has anyone seen it? any comments? Always happy to hear from people


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

love the rocks!

i saw the video, i love it. the christmas music is awesome!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I can see the rock again! You are winning the war, not just the battle! Keep it up. Continuously lurking and facinated with your progress.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

orchidman said:


> love the rocks!
> 
> i saw the video, i love it. the christmas music is awesome!


Thank you, I was starting to think it was not being watched :hihi: trying to bring about the christmas spirit around here haha. I really like the rocks too now I just need a bit more equipment and I can start the iwagumi


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> I can see the rock again! You are winning the war, not just the battle! Keep it up. Continuously lurking and facinated with your progress.



Thank you, I can always trust on comments from my fan group haha =) Im really happy with the progress the rock has made. Constant BBA haircuts algae scrubbing, amanos, SAE, went full out blitzkrieg on that rock :icon_lol:


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

the video is kool!
i like your dwarf gourami


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> the video is kool!
> i like your dwarf gourami


 
Thanks! yea that gourami has quite the personality, perfect centre piece fish for that tank, so active yet so peaceful.. its the best watching him try to steal algae wafers away from amanos he gets so big and fat. :hihi:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Todays Tank Shots:


----------



## airangel (Jan 12, 2010)

A+ on the video, love the CPDs, so relaxing to watch. Tanks a beauty.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Diggin the video! You tank is really boisterous! I love all of the little fish you have. the shot through the end really shows them off well. It looks like you are on the winning side of the algae battle too. As always its looking great!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

airangel said:


> A+ on the video, love the CPDs, so relaxing to watch. Tanks a beauty.


thank you =) I appreciate it


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

chad320 said:


> Diggin the video! You tank is really boisterous! I love all of the little fish you have. the shot through the end really shows them off well. It looks like you are on the winning side of the algae battle too. As always its looking great!


 
Thank you, I really wanted to showcase them in this video. Just really show case the little things =) glad you liked it


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dude, its super cool. Even the algae...some people never get warmed up to a good diversity of different plant life and sometimes algae adds to a scape more than if it wasnt there. Ive got some cool patches that I keep going  Or at least I dont tear them out


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

chad320 said:


> Dude, its super cool. Even the algae...some people never get warmed up to a good diversity of different plant life and sometimes algae adds to a scape more than if it wasnt there. Ive got some cool patches that I keep going  Or at least I dont tear them out


 
haha i know what you mean some spots just add to the "natural feel" of it


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

so I took out a huge grapefruit sized algae wad from my 20 gallon and to my surprise there was a good amount of fissidens in it!!! WHAT????! haha i knew there were a few strands that were transfered over from a fellow aquascaper when we exchanged a few plants but without me noticing it grew into a pretty sizable colony in the middle of the algae ball. I just spent an hour slowly removing the algae from the delicate strands and now i've tied them to a few rocks and a piece of driftwood in the tank. I love the look of fissidens I hope to grow it out even more inside my 15 gallon and hopefully continue to propogate it.


























Some shots of my little makeshift algae removal workshop.. haha pretty random how much fissidens actually grew inside that algae ball.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Did a trim of the taller crypt leaves to let some undergrowth have a chance. I want to establish a nice thick growth of crypt leaves. I also trimed a rhizome of anubias nana that was starting to grow in an awkward direction and I relocated it further back. Water change tonight marks the end of my "every other day" water change schedule will be doing 50% two times a week. Algae seems to be present but not as agressive growing back. Amanos and Siamese Algae eaters have beat up and new growths trying to establish themselves.

The hydrocotyle verticillata continues to shoot of new growths like a weed. The Rotala i thought had disappeared is starting to grow at the back of my scape. the moss has also continued to take off. I will post shots later tonight as I am at school studying for my last final of this semester.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Just finished another water change. Did some more manual removal of any filamentous algae and spot dosed the rock and dhg zones with H2O2 and excel. Dosed my potassium and Nitrates. took some shots of the brand new Fissidens rocks I added as well as the fissidens i tied onto a piece of driftwood. You can see the newly adjusted anubias and trimmed crypts in the picture as well as new rotala growths.


















































Enjoy!
let me know what you guys think =)


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this thread, I really like the carpet.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha thanks man. I think a lot of people miss this thread.. I only get like 2 replies per like 5 posts from me. But thanks for dropping by =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

ooooooooo Fissidens.. lol nice algae removal! i cant wait till after christmas.. hitting up a coupld fish stores on boxing day :hihi: awesome! 

Amy


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been coming in and out but haven't commented till now but it looks really nice and has filled in well. I like the algae covered rocks personally because it makes the habitat more natural looking. Once it all grows in it should be really enjoyable to watch for sure. Great work on the scape. I enjoy catching up on updates so keep the pictures coming.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> ooooooooo Fissidens.. lol nice algae removal! i cant wait till after christmas.. hitting up a coupld fish stores on boxing day :hihi: awesome!
> 
> Amy


Thanks Amy! were you able to see the new christmas vid? the gourami was up to its cute antics again. I am also hitting up the fish stores for boxing day. As soon as im done my exam tomorrow im heading straight to AC actually


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

demonr6 said:


> I've been coming in and out but haven't commented till now but it looks really nice and has filled in well. I like the algae covered rocks personally because it makes the habitat more natural looking. Once it all grows in it should be really enjoyable to watch for sure. Great work on the scape. I enjoy catching up on updates so keep the pictures coming.


 
Thank you for commenting I really appreciate it. I will probably leave bits of green dust algae on the rocks but remove as much bba as I can that way I can get the natural green shading without the fuzzy scruff beard look :icon_smil


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great video! If you lived closer to me, I'd so totally be at your house with my face pressed up to this tank. For a 15 gallon, it looks expansive. It could be the white background, but everytime I look at it, I keep thinking this is larger than my 15. Yay for fissidens! That is going to look awesome when it grows out in that area. Well, back to lurking.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Great video! If you lived closer to me, I'd so totally be at your house with my face pressed up to this tank. For a 15 gallon, it looks expansive. It could be the white background, but everytime I look at it, I keep thinking this is larger than my 15. Yay for fissidens! That is going to look awesome when it grows out in that area. Well, back to lurking.


 
:icon_smil and i'd be at your house playing with your microscope. You really think so? I think its the white background also Im really excited the growth has picked up the hydrocotyle is going crazy and the DHG is definately alive once again sending up new growths left and right. 

I was so excited about the fissidens I just can't believe how much actually grew inside the 20 gallon. 

Thanks for stopping by. Lurk away ! =D


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, that sounds like a plan! I'm moving tomorrow. The old man loves hockey, so I just need to spin it right. :biggrin: Yeah, I really do. I can appreciate the dimensions you are working with as I struggled quite a bit with them. You have managed to pick the right hardscape and plants to work with. Most of the time, I tried and failed. It's a great tank, but it's really hard to show it's potential. I think you nailed it. Can't wait to see the foreground fill in. I bet in a month, everyone's jaws will be dropping.

Fissidens for the win! I love that stuff.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Good morning all,

Today's close up: THE FISH

Angled Tank Shot










*Boraras maculatas* (my personal favorite)


























*Trigostigma hengeli *(Porkchop/Lamchop/hengeli's Rasbora)










*Boraras uropthalmoides* (Sparrow/Arrowpoint Rasbora)










A common favourite also: Celestichthys margaritatus (galaxy rasbora, celestial pearl danio)


















*Crossocheilus siamensis* (Siamese Algae Eater)










And of course the star of the tank Colisa lalia (dwarf blue gourami)










Shot of the adjusted anubias and an Amano shrimp molt. They're GROWING!



















I've noticed that since aerating my tank at night the fish seem a lot more active to start off the day and are always up at the surface waiting for food as soon as the lights turn on. It's amazing how much healthier the fish look when you keep the tank well maintained. I remember before I went through this revival process the colors were starting to fade and a lot of them were very slow and lethargic. Now all aspects of the tank are bursting with energy. 

The Boraras uropthalmoides are chasing each other through the hardscape, C. lalia is constantly investigating (actually I don't think that ever changes), The galaxy rasboras are dancing with each other, the Hengeli rasboras are schooling tightly. It's just so nice to see everything inside come to life as a vibrant ecosystem. I find myself just sitting back in a state of meditative relaxation with hot chocolate in one hand, christmas jazz playing in the background, in my comfy computer chair just enjoying the moment.

I love aquascaping, and planted tanks. The energy that these tanks give off, the natural flow of fish schooling, the slight gentle waving of leaves in a current, frantic shrimp scurrying about and grazing. This is why I went into this hobby.. =D


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

your fish are awesome!
the only ones of those i have seen for sale here are the dwarf gourami and the sae :/
wish i could get some of those sparrow rosbora of the pearl danios.
the rock is looking less algae infested with every photo! keep it up


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, I already really liked your fish in the video but now that you put them up individually I REALLY like them. I didnt know you had so many varieties of rasboras in here. This is awesome! Your tank is coming along good but now the fish are the centerpiece


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> your fish are awesome!
> the only ones of those i have seen for sale here are the dwarf gourami and the sae :/
> wish i could get some of those sparrow rosbora of the pearl danios.
> the rock is looking less algae infested with every photo! keep it up


Thanks, the sparrow rasboras are really really great fish for nano set ups. They stay so small and are really active schoolers. Shop around hopefully you'll be able to find someone who supplies a bit more variety. I had to really look around over here to get the ones I have in the tank. But am really happy with the result.

I know! the algae is slowly disappearing its beautiful. Just a lil more.. :icon_smil



chad320 said:


> Ok, I already really liked your fish in the video but now that you put them up individually I REALLY like them. I didnt know you had so many varieties of rasboras in here. This is awesome! Your tank is coming along good but now the fish are the centerpiece


Thanks Chad, I really went for a rich variety of rasboras but whats awesome is their colors blend together so well. all of them have hints of orange or black yet also have unique patterns to their own species. Hence the title of the tank "Rasboras Edge".


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's a clip I shot this morning after taking pictures of the rasboras. I nice festive clip of my Galaxy Rasboras dancing:
*
"Dance of the Rasboras"​*


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice. Mine do this too. Do you know if its males displaying to each other or is this a mating dance? I have no idea. I just seperated mine out to see if they will breed because of it tho


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

beautiful fish!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

chad320 said:


> Nice. Mine do this too. Do you know if its males displaying to each other or is this a mating dance? I have no idea. I just seperated mine out to see if they will breed because of it tho


I was thinking the same thing. I might wait till I get about 3 more and then i'll see if I can breed them in my 10 gallon full of java moss. Its really fun to watch either way haha.
:icon_smil



orchidman said:


> beautiful fish!


Thank you!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Its funny seeing how fish tangle themselves up into the plants when they sleep especially smaller fish like rasboras and microsaboras. I turned the light on to check up on my tank and saw a whole school of them just tangled in the moss and DHG while amanos were still busy eating away at algae.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Warning, there are a lot of pictures and I kinda went crazy on the photoshoot but I just couldnt delete any of these because I really enjoyed them. I blame being extremely happy to have exams all done. ON TO THE HOLIDAYS!!



























































































































































ENJOY!!!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

ENJOYED!  

awe i wanna see this tank in person! i think you should start having tours! ill even pay! 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> ENJOYED!
> 
> awe i wanna see this tank in person! i think you should start having tours! ill even pay!
> 
> Amy


Haha thanks Amy,

You're welcome to come see it free of charge :icon_wink
I got so carried away taking pictures last night


----------



## typically (Dec 29, 2006)

nice tank man, like the progression. it's been awhile since i've been around these parts but you got me wanting to get my tanks back in shape


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks a lot man =). I went through a similar process. After seeing a few tanks that were well maintained it pushed me to go back and start maintaining mine again.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Water change later tonight. The tank is looking healthy as everything is pearling rapidly once again. GDA on the glass hasn't shown up and its been 3 days since the last water change. I've seen less cladophora respawning in the grass which is also good news. I think I might do a trim of the mosses and the grass tonight along with the water change so that I get nice thick regrowth. I started dosing small amounts of nitrate last week and the plants seem to be sucking it straight out of the water since everytime I do a water test I find nitrates to be at almost 0ppm. 










































Here are some shots of the small farm I have growing at the back. It has spiky moss and christmas moss inside the tupper wares and the container covered with a ziplock bag has Eleocharis parvula growing. From one bunch it has almost fully covered the whole container.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

no one?


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

your plants are looking great!
how are you growing the dwarf hairgrass in the container?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

moss farm FTW! what are the plans for the moss? i am quite the moss fiend! maybe your sisters tank? your anubis is going crazy! it has the be the CO2 doing it! right?

i have a huge chunk in my 180 but it only gets what little natural light reaches it. Diablo dislikes lights and hides all the time when there is one on the tank so the anubis GROWS without. :hihi: ok im dont making lame jokes! 

im always looking at your thread, i think a small rock on the far right back corner might look good.. it would have to be the right rock tho.. maybe a small branchy thing.. hmmm tempting. i was thinking of ordering some more wood soon and maybe you wanna get in on it? there a few ppl on here who ship to canada. we could go halves on it. if your intersted. gotta make it worth our while... 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> moss farm FTW! what are the plans for the moss? i am quite the moss fiend! maybe your sisters tank? your anubis is going crazy! it has the be the CO2 doing it! right?
> 
> i have a huge chunk in my 180 but it only gets what little natural light reaches it. Diablo dislikes lights and hides all the time when there is one on the tank so the anubis GROWS without. :hihi: ok im dont making lame jokes!
> 
> ...


HAHA :hihi:
I think i'll grow out the moss then decide what to do with it. 
I would totally be interested in some wood just let me know and i'd totally be down. 20 gallon needs a rescape anyways and I was thinking of doing a great woodscape. Thanks for being such a dedicated follower of this thread =)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

whoop whoop! always will be! 

well im off TPT for a couple days perhaps until the new year.. not likely but just in case. 

Merry Christmas Mirko and a Happy New Year! 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> whoop whoop! always will be!
> 
> well im off TPT for a couple days perhaps until the new year.. not likely but just in case.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you amy!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! =D
Have a great Holidays =)

Mirko


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a happy new years to Mko Amy and tpt!

The tanks are lookin great and I like the moss farm. It looks like youre more successful than myself at it


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Back from the holidays... Everything has been kept well maintained and the algae battle wagers on. Growth has been really good lately. I had to trim a bunch of the rotala and did a trim of the hairgrass as well. Moss growth has been really healthy as well. Hydrocotyle leaves are sprouting left and right but algae is still there.

Some things that were acquired over the holidays are:
-Hygrophila pinnatifida (don't know where im going to shove it into its still in the pot for the time being)
-Gold Spot Stiphodon Goby (something different for algae eating when he's not hiding ill get a good shot of him he's gorgeous)
-A handful of HM stems (not shown)

If anyone has any ideas where the HM or pinnatifida would fit nicely shoot me a comment please and thanks =)










































































Enjoy and please Comment =)


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh noes!!! I would put that hygro in the back right. Those throw alot of runners once they get comfortable and youll have a hard time trimming it back if it mixes with other plants or under the wood. The tank is looking great still!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks, I might just leave one runner in this tank and move this plant to my 20 gallon let it grow and proliferate in there =)


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

looks sick! love that hygro


----------



## msharper (Aug 19, 2011)

Pic# 8 is were it's at! Very nice!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

looks awesome! now plants i cant wait to see the goby!!! 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> looks sick! love that hygro


I know! I love it too the fern feel to it is just awesome =)



msharper said:


> Pic# 8 is were it's at! Very nice!


Thanks man, a little more time and it will be even better =)



SkyGrl said:


> looks awesome! now plants i cant wait to see the goby!!!
> 
> Amy


Oh I can't wait to see the goby too. I bought him yesterday and he's just found a nice home in the holes of my rocks or underneath all the anubias roots where its hard to see him... hopefully he grows out of his timidness so I can shoot a few photos or a video of him.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

these gobies are impossible to spot... argh. your rocks hav so many holes for them to hide in....


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

This is one natural looking setup. I only looked at the last couple pages as I'm getting tired (have to sell cars from 9-6 tomorrow) and need to go to sleep so I'm not sure in what your goal or idea was/is with this tank. I was thinking that that right side was looking a bit bare and them I scrolled down a few posts and you had a nice pot of hygro p in there! Good call for sure. The citation will accent the greens of the Anubis (pretty sure I saw that) and the hydrocotyl us the many frilled smaller leaves will accent the opposite shapes/textures of the left side too.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

bsmith said:


> This is one natural looking setup. I only looked at the last couple pages as I'm getting tired (have to sell cars from 9-6 tomorrow) and need to go to sleep so I'm not sure in what your goal or idea was/is with this tank. I was thinking that that right side was looking a bit bare and them I scrolled down a few posts and you had a nice pot of hygro p in there! Good call for sure. The citation will accent the greens of the Anubis (pretty sure I saw that) and the hydrocotyl us the many frilled smaller leaves will accent the opposite shapes/textures of the left side too.


I wanted to accomplish an edge feel with a very triangular composition. A forest's edge feel which is why i left the right side a little bare. Should I keep the hydrocotyle tight to the rock or let it flow out into the DHG carpet?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Finally caught the elusive bugger. Here are some shots of the shy "Gold Spot Stiphodon"


























Haha such a cute little guy just really shy still.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

.Mko. said:


> I wanted to accomplish an edge feel with a very triangular composition. A forest's edge feel which is why i left the right side a little bare. Should I keep the hydrocotyle tight to the rock or let it flow out into the DHG carpet?


Let it flow bro!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

lol sounds good will do


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Seems they like to hide, or sit on rocks ... 
Also to owe up to my end of the challenge he wanted me to get a pic of my gold spotted stiphodon (we each bought one at teh same time)









Have you seen yours attack algae yet?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

that is a really cool fish!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

awe so cute cute! he seems like the perfect body shape to hide in cracks and crevices! so adorable! omg a video with him munching on algea would be so cute! i say let it all flow too! that would look wicked!



Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> awe so cute cute! he seems like the perfect body shape to hide in cracks and crevices! so adorable! omg a video with him munching on algea would be so cute! i say let it all flow too! that would look wicked!
> 
> 
> 
> Amy


funny you should say that since im currently shooting a video of him munching on his favorite algae haha. It will be uploaded later tonight be sure to drop by and take a look he's just awesome =)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Kayen said:


> Seems they like to hide, or sit on rocks ...
> Also to owe up to my end of the challenge he wanted me to get a pic of my gold spotted stiphodon (we each bought one at teh same time)
> 
> 
> ...


very nice very nice. im jealous of your "clean rock" :icon_cool 



AquaStudent said:


> that is a really cool fish!


Thanks man! great updates on your tank btw. Love the neon school


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL awesome! great minds send wave lengths for sure! i will definitly check it out later on. ive been doing water changes all day.. the 70 gall and the 30 gallon this morning and the 55 and the 110 this afternoon.. sigh...

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> LOL awesome! great minds send wave lengths for sure! i will definitly check it out later on. ive been doing water changes all day.. the 70 gall and the 30 gallon this morning and the 55 and the 110 this afternoon.. sigh...
> 
> Amy


HOOLY busy busy you. I know what its like doing multiple water changes on big tanks. Working at PJs and being one of the only competent fish people in the fish/reptile department at my branch means I get to do all if not most of the water changes haha. If I lived closer i'd drop by and help out.. people at work said that I would get sick of working on tanks since i'd be working on tanks there and then working on tanks again when I got home but so far. No depression in my algae scrubbing drive LOL.

:icon_cool


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Heres a video of my very interesting:


GOLD SPOT STIPHODON GOBY (CLICK ME)


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

wow he sure is cute cute! chomp chomping! he looks like a good algea eater. LOL. i would be very proud of your purchase. definitly a good addition to your awesome tank!

Amy


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, awesmoe, i wish i saw mine more... great vid


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Kayen said:


> Wow, awesmoe, i wish i saw mine more... great vid


 
Lol thanks hopefully yours come out too we'll find a way to make their environment more goby friendly so they appear more haha


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Todays Shots:


































Tomorrow is water change day did my dosing of potassium today and excel at night. The goby is starting to come out more. His favorite spots are on my two big main rocks or on top of hydrocotyle leaves. Ill try to catch him when he is resting on the Hydrocotyle since his long body looks so silly balancing on small round leaves.


----------



## toastedtoast (Nov 13, 2011)

If you don't mind my asking, what's the total stocking of that tank as it stands now? In all your photos it looks like a really comfortable balance of fish numbers/sizes


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

toastedtoast said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what's the total stocking of that tank as it stands now? In all your photos it looks like a really comfortable balance of fish numbers/sizes


Hey, no problem.

6 boraras uropthalmoides
4 boraras maculatas
3 trigostigma hengeli
3 galaxy rasbora
16 amano shrimp
2 siamese algae eaters (to be moved when older)
1 gold spot stiphodon
1 dwarf blue gourami


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Today I did a water change and maintenance here are some shots from this morning and then during and after the water change. I also shot a video of the water change and me doing a small trim in the process that will be posted later on tonight. The first half of the video is in time lapse with some fitting music for your enjoyment. Let me know what you guys think =)


Updates:

planted one runner of H.pinnatifida 
trimmed the mosses (spiky and java)





















































































































Enjoy!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Maintenance Video​


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

That was pretty cool, good production there. And I'm sure you did it very quickly too. 

It's also good to see that the GF/sister/friend were getting in on the action too!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

haha yea that was my sister she's my little helper when it comes to fish tanks. Maybe ill post a thread of her 5 gallon that she maintains =). And I wish I could tank clean that fast!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

.Mko. said:


> haha yea that was my sister she's my little helper when it comes to fish tanks. Maybe ill post a thread of her 5 gallon that she maintains =). And I wish I could tank clean that fast!


How long was that actually, 30 minutes?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Ya about thirty mimutes give or take


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Sometimes I get into a trance when messing with my tanks. You start messing with them for one thing and then two hours later you have messed with 5 different things and your wondering where the tone went!


----------



## toastedtoast (Nov 13, 2011)

.Mko. said:


> Hey, no problem.


Thanks! I'm just starting to think about stocking a similar setup and it's nice to see what size groups work out


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

bsmith said:


> Sometimes I get into a trance when messing with my tanks. You start messing with them for one thing and then two hours later you have messed with 5 different things and your wondering where the tone went!


 
haha I know that feeling... Thats why i love working at my LFS since i love messing around with the tanks so much the time goes by a lot faster :hihi:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Since I've started dosing trace i've seen a sudden emergence of color in my rotala. I love the red shades it's starting to give off... Everything in the tank is looking okay. Im really pleased with how much the moss has grown these past couple of days and after trimming it to control its bushy-ness I am very happy with its appearance. Hydrocotyle continues to wander and has shot off 3 new leaves today. 

Im not sure if it was the Gold Spot Stiphodon but my second rock that was once covered in dense algae has a really big bald spot that i didnt notice before. If It was by the work of my goby then im really happy with the acquisition.

will post picture updates tomorrow.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Working for a store would be really awesome, hopefully it's not a big chain store. But if it is atleast you get a great deal on equipment I'm sure. 

What micros do you use?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

.Mko. said:


>


pretty sure i have this plant now, what is it?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

bsmith said:


> Working for a store would be really awesome, hopefully it's not a big chain store. But if it is atleast you get a great deal on equipment I'm sure.
> 
> What micros do you use?


 
I do work at a big chain store unfortunately but. I do everything I can to make the branch I work at a lot different from the other branches. They sell bettas in cups. I make sure the fish order is only big enough so that each betta is housed in a 30 gallon aquarium with other fish in it. 

I maintain 4 planted tanks and spread the idea of planted tanks to everyone I deal with, exposing them to the dutch and NA styles of aquascaping


I use regular seachem trace micros. It's been working really well lately and has been adding a lot of reds to my tank.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

scapegoat said:


> pretty sure i have this plant now, what is it?


It is rotala rotundifolia red. :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Fantastic! Lurker fan reporting for duty. *sneaks away*


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Just doing a camera test but at the same time taking some update shots of my tank as of today.

http://youtu.be/o5w7rtnEjtI


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, Mko. You totally transformed this tank. Hard to believe it was an algae haven just a few months ago. Now it's perfect.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Wow, Mko. You totally transformed this tank. Hard to believe it was an algae haven just a few months ago. Now it's perfect.


 
Thanks =) Im really happy with how this tank has transformed over the time i've had it. It's really been a great learning tank. Taught me a lot about the dos and donts. I've had fun experimenting different plants and fish as well, and different inverts. From Cherries to Crystals, to CPO's and amanos. I've had fun with this tank. 

Sadly it will probably go down in about 2 months since most of the plants I will be using for the bigger 30 gallon long project. I'm a little sad about shutting it down but happy to have learned from it and will always have this journal to remember it by =)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I think this has been a very informative journal for all and many will benefit for it in the future. Long before I started posting, I relished journals like these, especially showing how things could get bleak and completely turn around. I'll be sad to see it go, but I look forward to the new project!


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

.Mko. said:


> haha i can imagine =) yup so easy just hairnet it up


Genius -- I need to do this as well, but my tree stick can't fit a hairnet around it.

I'm just using plain old rubberbands.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

use fishing line and just wrap around your "tree stick" and that will work great too tie a knot on one end and then wrap evenly towards the opposite end then work your way back and tie another knot.


----------

